# "regroup & lounge, put on a couple of pounds..."



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi,

thought id start a fresh Journal rather than carrying on from my last one, as it was quite some time ago, so a fresh start would be best.

*Goals*; Just the start of my Winter Bulk really. Havent used the classic Test & Deca combo for quite some time, mite have even been over a year since i last used deca, so thought its about time to give it a blast. Plus its winter so bloating and lean conditioning isnt that important to me.

*Cycle;*

3ml T350

2ml Deca 300 EW

100mg Dbol (kick start, 4 weeks)

4/5iu GH pre-bed on training days, so 4x PW.

500iu pharma HCG EW

1x 25mg pharma Proviron ED

*Starting Weight;* 16st 13lb

need to trim my chest and back hair, then i'll post up some starting pics 

*
PICS page two*


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

yesterday, Mondays, info.

9am 3x scoops BSN True Mass (got week off so staying in bed longer) + 50mg Dbol

1030am CNP Flapjack

1130am BLT sandwich, 1pint red top milk

1:30pm 350g rump steak, 1x sachet microwave white basmati rice + 50mg dbol

2:45pm 1x sample sachet of VPX Shotgun, mmm.

3:30 train. BBW Excel intra-workout.

*Shoulders & Tri's;*

*
Seated BB Press, Smith;*

15x 110lb

10x 154lb

8x 198lb

*Standing DB Side Raises;*

12x 20lb DB

10x 30lb

8x 30lb

*Machine Rear Delts;*

10x half stack

10x ¾ stack

8x ¾ stack

*
Close Grip Push Downs;*

12x 90lb

8x 110lb

8x 110lb

*Rope Pulldowns;*

3x failure sets @ 25kg

*Abs, using decline bench;*

3x failure sets.

*
Done.*

4:15 PWO shake, 2x scoops BSN Syntha-6

6pm, 300g chicken seasoned with light covering of Tikka paste, 1x sachet white basmati rice.

7pm, protein shake, 40gram BBW whey

8pm, ¼ tub low fat yogurt

9pm, 1 slice of toast with peanut butter, 1 buttered slice.

10pm, CNP Pro-Dessert.

11pm, 5iu GH & 1mg MT2 jab.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

You must spend some money on supps.

Do you not use peptides?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Nemises said:


> You must spend some money on supps.
> 
> Do you not use peptides?


used GHRP-6 afew times in the past, but jabbing 3x per day gets on my nerves so i just dont bother anymore.

dont spend a great deal to be fair. I buy my meat in bulk from my local butchers which works out extremely cheap. Rice hardly costs a thing so what money i save from not buying expensive poor quality meats from a supermarket i use to balance out my supp intake. I dont always use products like Syntha-6 or Pro-Desserts either, ive also got BBW whey and casein which i mix together or add dextrose to use as PWO shakes etc.


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Subbed, looks to be a interesting log. Good luck mate.


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

subbed.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Back day today. Struggled alittle from a tight left forearm and TBF felt alittle stiff all over from 3 weeks off from the gym. Just going to take it easy this week and break back into it again. Dont want to pull anything so early in my cycle.

Sundays jab of 1.5ml T350 and 1ml Deca in my glute has gone down well. Had alittle PIP Monday but hardly anything today, be gone by tomorrow.

*Back;*

*
Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

15x 44lb (each side)

12x 88lb

8x 132lb

*Hammer Strength Seated Rows;*

10x 132lb (each side)

8x 154lb (left arm beginning to hurt now)

4x 154lb (stopped due to arm)

*Lat Pulldown, to the front;*

3x failure sets @ 55kg

*Shrugs, using smith;*

15x 132lb

15x 220lb

12x 220lb

*
Done.*

Bonus today, was given a near full tub of strawberry ProPeptide for nothing. Mates had 2/3 servings and doesnt like it so got given it. Sweet!

chest and back trimmed too. Just forgot to charge the camera ha. Will take pics in the morning to post up.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

830am 3x scoops BSN True Mass + 50mg Dbol

11am, BSN Syntha-6 protein bar

130pm, 2x 6oz steak burgers, freshly mixed fruit juices + 50mg Dbol

2:30pm, CNP Flapjack

3:15; *Train* (just a light workout, was driving past the gym so popped in for 30mins + wanted the pump as a mate was having problems with someone, so had to go "have a word" lol.)

*Standing DB Curls;*

20x 20lb DBs

15x 30lb

15x 30lb

*Machine Preacher Curls;*

4x failure sets @ ½ stack.

*
Close Grip Pushdowns;*

3x failure sets @ 80lb

*Rope Pushdowns;*

4x failure sets @ 45kg

*
Shrugs;*

3x failure sets @ 198lb

*Done.*

5pm, 2x scoops BSN Syntha-6

7pm, Fajitas with 300g chicken. Small glass white wine.

8:30, ¼ pot low fat yogurt.

Remainder of the night, 1x serving ProPeptide, 1x tub CC with pineapple.

Cant wait for leg day tomoz!!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Good luck on your bulk mate.


thanks mate.

look fuller already lol


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

16 stone, how tall are you mate ?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> 16 stone, how tall are you mate ?


16st 13lb, well i was on monday.

im 6ft 2"


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

good luck will pop in from time to time


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Your going to be a monster after this.
> 
> How is the CNP Dessert working out before bed? I'm currently taking Pro Pep as a bed time meal.


Desserts are going well. Its just a nice change from having CC all the time pre-bed. I'll have a casein based drink still, but then give it an hour and have a Dessert. The USN Desserts look great too. BSNs are cheap too.

i got a free tub of strawberry ProPeptide off a mate earlier in the week. TBH im abit disappointed with the taste, seems quite weak, much better tasting blends available, a hell of alot cheaper too. Saying that im used to getting chocolate ProPeptide.

finally took some pics today too. Got them before i bloat too much lol. Will load them up later.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Monster Milk in chocolate or cookies and cream is the dogs bollocks. Its on offer on Discount Supps at the moment, £18 a tub. Was looking at buying one myself but got that PP for free.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Excellent. How many servings per tub?
> 
> Are you stiull using the new Hyge?


12x servings;

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/sports-supplements-weight-gainers-cytosport-monster-milk

yeah still using the new Hyges. Best gh on the market IMO.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Good luck bro..


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Thanks, i'll take a look. Still have another PP to get through though.
> 
> Just ordered more Hyge myself. Going to try the Blast method again. Worked well last time.
> 
> How are you finding the bed GH injections?


i couldnt blast with the new Hyges, sides are far too much for me. I ran 8iu's 4x per week for 3 weeks before having to half the dose, the shooting feeling of pins and needles was horrible, feet felt so swollen and my hands were extremely tight. TBH i could run 4/5iu EOD and still get sides from the Hyges, theyre super strong.

gh before bed is fine, always done it that way. Some say you shouldnt take it pre-bed as it reduces the bodies natural release of gh, but gh is absorbed like lightening by the body when injected so cant see why u cant jab pre-bed. I dont think theres any real rule about when to jab gh TBH.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> for 3 weeks?? I do a week at the very most. Headaches and high blood pressure gets me.
> 
> I'll be doing bedtime jabs this week myself. As you say, its frowned upon but its also absorbed quickly.
> 
> I bet you can't wait to put on some extra mass. Exciting stuff


a gh blast would be 100+ iu's a week. Some do 20iu's am and then 20iu's pm too. Those i know that have done blasts would never run them again. A mate had to put his hands in ice just to help lower the pain of pins and needles.

the biggest worry from gh blasts would be the possible spike in bone growth, so its very risky.

i'll stick with a regular low dose ha


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

pics taken today. Leg hair needs a trim lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Monster! Lol

Will be following this you hairy fùcker lol good luck!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Leg session today, probably my 1st in a good month, and didnt i know it ha.

strength and stamina has taken a hit, but TBH i wasnt planning on going head first into it or at 100mph, nice steady session as i know DOMS are gonna hit me.

*Calve Raises;* (using hack squat)

15x 264lb

10x 352lb

8x 396 lb (struggled alittle with this, shocking. Just kept good form less reps)

failure @ 396lb.

*Seated Calve Raises;*

3x failure sets @ 88lb (10+ reps each set)

*Leg Extensions;*

*
*

15x 1/4 stack

12x 3/4 stack

10x full stack

10+ failure @ full stack

*Hammer Strength Leg Press; *(comfortable weight on these, had a twisted knee last week so steady sets)

12x 528lb

8x 616lb

8x 616lb

*Done.*

nice session, simply and sweet. See what DOMS kick in, shouldnt be too bad i hope.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you stay pretty lean when in the middle of a bulking cycle too... I'm guessing so as you've been ripped in every picture I've seen of you lol

What sort of weight would you be happy with adding this time round?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Clubber have you ever ran NPP?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Do you stay pretty lean when in the middle of a bulking cycle too... I'm guessing so as you've been ripped in every picture I've seen of you lol
> 
> What sort of weight would you be happy with adding this time round?


ive got a super fast metabolism so i do stay fairly lean yes. Got a good lean diet aswell, loads of chicken, steak and basmati rice. Dont really have a sweet tooth either so i eat little in the way of chocolate, cakes etc.

Hill, ive used NPP once before, ages ago. Mixed 1ml with a ml of tren-ace and test-prop, jabbed 3x per week. Was a good cycle. Usually stick with 1-Rip now for cutting.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

wow... great shape! inspiration!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> Hill, ive used NPP once before, ages ago. Mixed 1ml with a ml of tren-ace and test-prop, jabbed 3x per week. Was a good cycle. Usually stick with 1-Rip now for cutting.


Was thinking of a 6-8 week bulking cycle in the future with NPP rather than a long 12+ cycle with deca, reckon it would be as effective Or better for cutting? Or is it mainly diet dependent like most?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Was thinking of a 6-8 week bulking cycle in the future with NPP rather than a long 12+ cycle with deca, reckon it would be as effective Or better for cutting? Or is it mainly diet dependent like most?


for me its a cutting med as you get far less bloat from it than you would a deca nandro.

its good for strength too. Know afew powerlifters that use 600mg NPP EW and their strength sky rockets.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> used GHRP-6 afew times in the past, but jabbing 3x per day gets on my nerves so i just dont bother anymore.
> 
> dont spend a great deal to be fair. I buy my meat in bulk from my local butchers which works out extremely cheap. Rice hardly costs a thing so what money i save from not buying expensive poor quality meats from a supermarket i use to balance out my supp intake. I dont always use products like Syntha-6 or Pro-Desserts either, ive also got BBW whey and casein which i mix together or add dextrose to use as PWO shakes etc.


A quick question regarding cheap meat from your local butchers. From reading your posts in the past you obviously live close to me, so can I ask which butchers you use? sorry if thats a bit cheeky, but if you don't ask you don't get


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Andrewgenic said:


> A quick question regarding cheap meat from your local butchers. From reading your posts in the past you obviously live close to me, so can I ask which butchers you use? sorry if thats a bit cheeky, but if you don't ask you don't get


lol, cant say as im not keen on giving the area i live away, but if you have a word with any local butcher im sure they'll help, its in their interest.

If not i know Costco do good 5kg packs of fresh chicken fillets, dont know what theyre red meats like tho.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

DOMS kicked in last night, struggle bending my legs lol. Reached for the painkillers and iburprofens! Theyre not too bad today thank god, but chest is started to whale abit.

*Friday, Chest & Bi's;*

*Incline BB Press (smith);*

15x 110lb

10x 198lb

10x 264lb

*Cable Cross Overs;*

10x 45kg

8x 55kg

8x 55kg

*Seated Hammer Strength Press;*

2x failure sets @ 88lb (each side)

1x failure set @ 100lb

*Standing DB Curls;* (was very light with these. Strained something in my left forearm earlier in the week and struggling with alot of exercises)

2x failure sets @ 20lb (around 20x reps per arm)

1x failure set @ 30lb (same amount of reps)

first few reps are very painful, but loosens up which i get going. Eblow sleeves on both arms all session.

*Machine Preacher Curls;*

3x failure sets @ half stack. (weight is very light, just no point lifting heavy and slowing arm recovery down or increasing damage)

*
Done.*

Weighed myself too, was exactly the same weight as Monday, 16st 13lb. Grrr


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

didnt make it to the gym yesterday, wasnt back till late and was starving, cant train on an empty tank so will be doing 4 days straight at the gym this week.

bloating from the dbols is def kicking in now, holding water all over. Strength is increasing aswell as stamina.

forearms recovering nicely, think by the end of this week it'll be fixed, if i dont over do it on pulling exercises.

also noticed over the last two days abit of a itcy back during the day. I had this once before on gear, when using a T500 blend, think its an allergy to EO oil. Need to keep an eye on it as it was a nightmare last time, couldnt stop the itching all over my back, sent me crazy! Got allergy tablets on had which help, but if it is the EO oil in the T350 im using and my back begins to itch badly then im switching over to pharma sust straight away.

today sess;

*Shoulders & Tri's*

*
Standing DB Side Raises;*

15x 20lb DB

12x 30lb

10x 35lb

*Seated Bent Over DB Side Raises;*

12x 20lb

12x 25lb

10x 25lb

*
Seated BB Press (smith);*

15x 132lb

10x 220lb

10x 308lb

*Shrugs (smith);*

15x 132lb

15x 198lb

12x 242lb

*Rope Pulldowns;*

failure (10+ reps) @ 45lb

2x failure sets @ 60lb

*Close Grip V-Bar Pulldowns;*

3x failure sets @ 90lb

*Done.* Tri's were very sore doing Ropes before CG pulldowns. DOMS for sure.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

back sess;

*
Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

15x 44lb ES

10x 88lb

8x 132lb

8x 132lb

*Hammer Strength Seated Rows;*

10x 132lb ES (lifted single arm at a time)

8x 176lb (lifted both sides together from this point)

8x 176lb

*Seated Row;*

10x 160lb

10x 200lb

8x 230lb

*Shrugs (smith);*

15x 132lb

10x 220lb

10x 220lb

*Done.*

steady session with plently of rest between exercises. New gym opening up in the area before xmas so its the talk of the town, everyones on about it. All brand new equipment, hopefully loads of Hammer Strength machines.

steak and wedges on the go, wash it down with abottle of Stella Cidre while watching the footy. Come on Valencia!


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> i couldnt blast with the new Hyges, sides are far too much for me. I ran 8iu's 4x per week for 3 weeks before having to half the dose, the shooting feeling of pins and needles was horrible, feet felt so swollen and my hands were extremely tight. TBH i could run 4/5iu EOD and still get sides from the Hyges, theyre super strong.
> 
> gh before bed is fine, always done it that way. Some say you shouldnt take it pre-bed as it reduces the bodies natural release of gh, but gh is absorbed like lightening by the body when injected so cant see why u cant jab pre-bed. I dont think theres any real rule about when to jab gh TBH.


It's not absorbed fast, if you jab sq pre bed then you wont be getting any natty gh release when your sleeping.

Sq release time is around 10h which is not what a bodybuilder would want, IM is superior, IV even more superior.

Either way if you jab before bed = no natty when sleeping


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

james12345 said:


> It's not absorbed fast, if you jab sq pre bed then you wont be getting any natty gh release when your sleeping.
> 
> Sq release time is around 10h which is not what a bodybuilder would want, IM is superior, IV even more superior.
> 
> Either way if you jab before bed = no natty when sleeping


do you have a link for this? Not questioning you in a bad way, just that theres so many different views on taking GH its extremely hard to decide.

i was always under the impression a shot of GH is absorbed very quickly, is not traceable in drug tests after 10mins of taking it. Short sharpe spike.

thought peptides like GHRP and CJC were time released meds to drip feed the body GH.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hot weather and GH arent the best, feet and hands swelling up, nice ha


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

jab day today, nice smooth and easy injection, took seconds. Not used to this, normally i use a blend thats thick and takes ages to jab ha.

had problems with my hands and feet due to the weather. The heat and GH has made the feel swollen and tight, odd pins and needles pain shooting through, damn weather! lol

*Leg Day*

*
*

*
Calve Raises using Hack Squat;*

15x 264lb

12x 352lb

10x 440lb

8x 440lb

*Seated Calve Raises;*

15x 88lb

10x 132lb

10x 132lb

*Leg Extensions;*

15x 3/4 stack

15x full stack

15x full stack

*
Hammer Strength Leg Press;*

12x 528lb

10x 616lb

8x 616lb

^^ hamstring and quads tight with these, DOMS for sure 

*Done. *


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

had a decent session today, nice and steady as i was abit numb from an all dayer sunday + my training partner is on holiday so was good to get the old earphones in and listen to some Chemical Brothers and Prodigy while training, good times.

missed typing up friday session and cant remember what i did. I know i weighed in 17.4 so put on 5 lbs that week. Probably lost it over the weekend as i only had a McDs for breakfast sunday, the rest was double vodka and redbull, finished off on Sol. ha

*Shoulders & Tri's*

*Seated BB Press (Oly smith);*

12x 132b

10x 198lb

6x 242lb

*Cable Side Raises;*

12x 15kg

10x 20kg

10x 25kg

*
Cable Reverse Grip Bent Over Cross Overs (for rear delts);*

12x 20kg

9x 25kg These killed! ha

8x 25kg

*
Shrugs (Oly Machine)*

3x 15reps @ 176lb

*Close Grip Pushdowns;*

12x 80lb ( tri's just hit a brickwall today, had nothing in them, totally exhausted)

8x 100lb

6x 100lb (usually finish on 120lb+)

*Done. *


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good lifting mate!

You ever played with novarapid?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Good lifting mate!
> 
> You ever played with novarapid?


yes mate, twice.

used it at the start of my last cycle, ran 4 weeks off 30iu per day split into 3x shots. Gains came extremely fast but once off it they start to reduce and balance out again. Probably dropped 4/5 lbs when i came off slin and carried on with my cycle. Muscle fullness, pump, strength gains were amazing, but you have to know what your doing, carb intake, jab times etc, and get everything on hand incase you go hypo, which i did afew times.

Ran Metformin post slin use aswell, it killed my appetite, was horrible, probably another reason why i lost the pounds. Metformin is probably why i mite not run slin again. Was cooking food, nice food, steaks etc, then once cooked i was staring at it and ate about half of it, appetite had disappeared, had no interest in food what so ever, was ****e.

my mate ditched his Metformin, gave them away and the person used them as an appetite suppressant, with good results!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> yes mate, twice.
> 
> used it at the start of my last cycle, ran 4 weeks off 30iu per day split into 3x shots. Gains came extremely fast but once off it they start to reduce and balance out again. Probably dropped 4/5 lbs when i came off slin and carried on with my cycle. Muscle fullness, pump, strength gains were amazing, but you have to know what your doing, carb intake, jab times etc, and get everything on hand incase you go hypo, which i did afew times.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm thinking of using it in the future, just pwo to start with or with pwo meal after shake.

I'm thinking of starting with 6iu shot immediately pwo, then consuming a shake of glutamine, creatine, eaa's and 60g dextrose.

15 mins later a shake of 60g whey.

Then about an 1.15hours later a high carb/protein meal, probs jacket spud and grilled chicken.

Then 2 hours later, another similar meal.

Always gonna keep a bottle of lucozade and dextrose tabs with me incase hypo occurs.

What do you reckon?

Do you think metformin is 100% necessary? Seen alot of conflicting opinions on it, plus I love food lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah I'm thinking of using it in the future, just pwo to start with or with pwo meal after shake.
> 
> I'm thinking of starting with 6iu shot immediately pwo, then consuming a shake of glutamine, creatine, eaa's and 60g dextrose.
> 
> ...


6iu post or pre-workout? Pre-workout would be my choice, it gives you great strength gains.

10gram carbs per 1iu is about right yes.

I bought some just out of date CNP dextrose energy gel thingys, was £10 for full box, ideal to keep in the car, home, gym bag etc. Those and dextrose tablets.

i was going with recommendations from Ausbuilt about the Metformin, respect his input alot, and 30iu slin is quite alot so probably Metformin was necessary for me at that dose for a 4 week course.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Postworkout mate.

Read alot of good things about slin preworkout but I've read more bad than good tbh, don't fancy going hypo when training.

It's either gonna be postworkout or with postwo meal I reckon.

Yeah 30iu is alot lol

I'll start at 6iu once a day then progress to 3x a day, then start upping dose.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Postworkout mate.
> 
> *Read alot of good things about slin preworkout but I've read more bad than good tbh, don't fancy going hypo when training.*
> 
> ...


i loaded up on loads of fast acting carbs and drank a mixture of Amino's and dextrose intra-training, followed by 60+ grams dextrose in my post workout shake.

only went hypo in the mornings from what i can remember, only happened 3/4 times the whole cycle and had dextrose on hand every time, it didnt last long at all.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Superb, how long did you run it for? Was it every day? Is there actually an amount of time before body becomes used to it?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Superb, how long did you run it for? Was it every day? Is there actually an amount of time before body becomes used to it?


i ran 10iu with breakfast, then 10iu 30mins pre-workout, then another 10iu's post-workout on training days,

then on non training days i spaced it out over the day, 3x 10iu shots.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Back sess;*

*
*

*
Lat Pulldownd (to the front);*

15x 75kg

12x 85kg

10x 100kg

5x 100kg

*Close Grip Cable Rows;*

10x 200lb

8x 220lb

4x 230lb

*Bent Over BB Rows (over hand grip);*

15x 132lb

10x 176lb

10x 176lb

*Shrugs;*

3x failure sets @ 220lb (10-15reps per set)

*Machine Preacher Curls;*

failure @ half stack

2x failure sets full stack

*Done*

Wednesday night so mid week cheat meal time. Curry and ice, Haagen Daz strawberry cheesecake ice cream to follow!

had 2x scoops Warrior Rage per training today, and compared to a NOX sachet i had yesterday i hardly felt it.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bloody freezing today, wind cuts through you. Got door work tonight too, think i'm reaching for my thermal undies! lol

*Leg sess*

*
*

*
Calve Raises (hack squat machine);*

15x 286lb

12x 374lb

10x 462lb

6x 462lb

*Seated Calve Raises;*

15x 88lb

10x 132lb

15x 88lb (dropped back down a plate for better form)

12x 88lb

*Leg Extensions;*

15x half stack (weights unmarked, all the paint has faked off)

12x full stack

12x full stack

*Seated Hammer Strength Press;*

12x 528lb (very slow negatives on all reps/sets)

10x 616lb

10x 726lb

*Leg Extensions;*

1x complete failure 1/4 stack

*Done.*

wanted a nice cosy night in, planned on watching Snatch, but got called into work for 9pm-3am, grrr.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

9pm-3am? Fúck that! Good luck mate! Shove a hot water bottle down your trousers!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

late post, been busy.

*Friday,*

*
Chest*

*
Incline Press (smith);*

15x 44lb ES + bar...

10x 88lb ES

8x 132lb ES

3x 154lb ES (with bar, roughly 330lb)

was screwed after that exercise, seems everyone was training chest, near all machines and all 4x benches in use. Had to jump on incline smith which isnt the best as it doesnt 'lock out' very well on the hooks.

*Incline Smith;* (not confident in the machine on own due to dodgy bar so kept it light with slow negatives etc)

15x 132lb

10x 220lb

10x 264lb

*
Seated Hammer Strength Press;*

10x 88lb ES

8x 132lb ES

6x 132lb ES

Again, every muppet was using the benches and DBs or machine equipment so Arm workout options were ****e. Just did 3x sets were what DBs were left then really ran out of time.

*
Standing DB Curls.*

3x failure sets @ 45lb

*Done.*

Sess started great, just bad timing with every man and his dog in my way


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bit of a miss match in the order of training today, gym was very busy, alot of fresh faces, starting to pee me off as they hog everything and dont even use what their hogging right.

left forearm is playing up again. Was absolutely fine all last week, but after the first few reps on the very first set it went again, grrr.

*Shoulders & Tri's;*

*
Seated BB Press (oly bar smith);*

*
*

15x 132lb

10x 198b

8x 242lb

wanted to do cable side raises but was taken by gym rats!

*Seated Bent Over DB Side Raises;*

12x 20lb DB

12x 25lb

10x 30lb

*
Close Grip Pushdowns;*

*
*

10x 80lb (forearm aching badly)

10x 100lb

4x 100lb (stopped, forearm soreness)

finally got on it...

*Cable Side Raises;* (right arm, np, soon as a switched to left are with my forearm, ouch!)

10x 20kg

10x 25kg

*Done.*

Struggling and needed to treat injury at home. Got ice packs on it now. Can see it being one of those cycles that never seems to get going due to a nagging injury.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

do you do shows mate? or Just like the training?

You alway seem to be a decent size and in decent shape.

and are you naturally slim? I'm always wary of trying slin as i though it is a mega anabolic hormone - is you put on fat easily (as you need to hammer the carbs) - avoid it - is that the case in your view?

Good luck on the bulk


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Uriel said:


> do you do shows mate? or Just like the training?
> 
> You alway seem to be a decent size and in decent shape.
> 
> ...


just like my training, never done a show. Hard to plan ahead with work etc, could be local for ages then afew for a week here and there, and when im working away i wont be finishing till 6-7pm at night, just a case of shower, food, pint, bed, so diet and training go out the window.

yes i have a natural fast metabolism, was tall and lanky as a child, then filled out when i was around 20, which was the same time i started training. So, near all my gains are lean with low BF%

with slin i wouldnt say i bloated a huge amount, got a good fullness look and still with veins sticking out everywhere, good old mast. Carb intake was huge but again, my fast metabolism dealt with it very well.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> just like my training, never done a show. Hard to plan ahead with work etc, could be local for ages then afew for a week here and there, and when im working away i wont be finishing till 6-7pm at night, just a case of shower, food, pint, bed, so diet and training go out the window.
> 
> yes i have a natural fast metabolism, was tall and lanky as a child, then filled out when i was around 20, which was the same time i started training. So, near all my gains are lean with low BF%
> 
> with slin i wouldnt say i bloated a huge amount, got a good fullness look and still with veins sticking out everywhere, good old mast. Carb intake was huge but again, my fast metabolism dealt with it very well.


good effort at untangling my post too - i just reread it and i could hardly understand it lol.

Yeah - i'm fairly carb sensitive and i think i'd be fat as fuk on slin...I contracted around europe and scandanavia for a few years and still work away a lot and though i always try to fins a gym - the eating properly is a nightmare at times...goota work though - cheers


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Hope everything is going well mate.


going well yes mate,

my home computers power unit burnt out late last week, still waiting for a new one to arrive, hopefully get it today, then my PCs back up and running.

AAS is proper kicking in now, lifts are up and looking very full  BEEFCAKE!

updates to follow when PC is up again.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

PCs power unit burnt out last week so been waiting for a replacement, which came today. Its ****e without the internet, feel lost lol.

*Shoulders & Tri's;*

*
*

*
Seated BB Press (Oly Smith);*

12x 132lb

10x 198lb

6x 242lb

*Standing DB Side Raises;*

12x 25lb DBs

10x 35lb

8x 40lb

*Seated Machine Rear Delts;*

failure @ 1/2 stack 10+

failure @ 3/4 stack 10+

failure @ full stack 6-8 reps

*
Close Grip Cable Pushdowns;*

12x 80lb

10x 100lb

8x 110lb

*
Rope Pulldowns (moving outwards);*

2x failure sets @ 40kg

2x failure sets @ 50kg

*
Done.*

Forearm seems ok again, hope it holds.

Weighing in at 17st 8/9lbs today.

Considering adding 2ml Mast-en to my cycle, 1ml in each pec EW. Thinking of lowering DBol dose down to 60mg ED from 100mg now too.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

100mg dbol, fvck:thumb:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> 100mg dbol, fvck:thumb:


lol, mint for fullness and pump pmsl!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, mint for fullness and pump pmsl!


I bet it is.

The vain on the side of my head would explode i reckon


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Why do you want to lower dbol dose mate?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Why do you want to lower dbol dose mate?


just thinking about my liver really ha. + was just using Dbol to kickstart while my oils kick in.

havent lowered it yet, considering my options. I could ditch Dbol and run 100-150mg Var ED, but its very expensive and can easily be given Tbol as i know some labs do. Then theres a high dose of Tbol, or just carry on with Dbol.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Back;*

*Lat Pulldown (to the front);*

12x 55kg

12x 75kg

10x 90kg

10x 105kg

*Face Pulldowns;*

10x 60kg

10x 80kg

10x 80kg

*Shrugs;*

15x 132lb

15x 220lb

15x 264lb

*Machine Preacher Curls;*

failure @ 1/2 stack

2x failure @ 3/4 stack

*Done.*

Used 2x scoops Jack3D for my last three sessions, its no where near as strong as it used to be. Got no shakes or mind wondering off type feeling, no really buzz, they've really cut back on the stims since it was first released.

Also, had a Trazodone sleeping tab last weekend, God they'd put a bull to sleep! Woke up in the middle of the night for a pee and was walking into walls and struggled getting through door ways, was totally monged! Not be having one of them again in a rush ha.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Just read through the journal didn't even realise youd started another one

Those sleeping tabs are they stronger than zopiclone?

How you looking anymore progress shots yet?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> Just read through the journal didn't even realise youd started another one
> 
> Those sleeping tabs are they stronger than zopiclone?
> 
> How you looking anymore progress shots yet?


mite take a shot at the end of the week, see how i look. TBH i'm heavier but my weight spreads out very well so mite not be a huge change it appearance.

they're 10x stronger than Zops. Never felt owt like it. Ive never even been that drunk ive bounced off walls and struggled opening doors. Even when i woke up i think i spent 10mins looking at the carpet before having to slap myself round the face. Glad i only took 1x tab lol

had well weird dreams too, scary even lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Leg Day*, been awhile.

*Calve Raises (Hack Squat);*

12x 264lb

12x 352lb

10x 440lb

*Seated Calve Raises;*

15x 88lb

10x 132lb

10x 132lb

*Hammer Strength Leg Press;*

12x 528lb

10x 616lb

8x 704lb

10x 792lb (smashed these, should have added more!)

*Leg Extensions;*

2x failure sets @ 1/2 stack

*Done.*

Nice session today, legs were rock hard.

Coming off Dbols soon, maybe even tomoz. Been on 100mg Dbol for around 4 weeks now which is pretty heavy. Also i found a tub of PC Var which i didnt know i had so more than likely switching over to them and running 100mg ED 

its Wednesday so cheat meal time, curry! Whoop Whoop!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

my feking legs are killing me! lol.

got cramp in each leg trying to get out the shower just now lol.

got a night standing on the doors too. Mite have to do some lunges now and then to keep my legs warm, dont want to pull anything if ive gotta go running inside quick ha. Bloody freezing outside too!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> my feking legs are killing me! lol.
> 
> got cramp in each leg trying to get out the shower just now lol.
> 
> got a night standing on the doors too. Mite have to do some lunges now and then to keep my legs warm, dont want to pull anything if ive gotta go running inside quick ha. Bloody freezing outside too!


Lol sod that, it's bitter cold out there!

What's diet like? Roughly the same?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How long will you run 100mg?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

1st day back at the gym for about a week and a half, probably near two.

been working away all last week, long hours with limited food intake. Average day would be a weight gaining at 7am, bacon butty at 10am, large hot beef/pork/turkey roll at 2pm, then back to the digs and a final meal around 8pm.

two days into working away i got Man-Flu too! I stopped my GH the friday before, as i have no fridge or a place to store it once mixed, so thought id just leave it at home and go without for 5/6 days. By Tuesday i was colded up big time, typical! KO'd me, still feel rough now, drained. At one point i was having 4x large scoops of Jack3D just to keep me going, just levelled me out i was that tired and drained.

kept up with my 2x weekly jabs and 100mg var ED, just tried my best to battle through it. Should have trained yesterday but was still too shattered mentally to go.

had 3x scoops Jack3D today and made it to the gym, wasnt too bad considering, kept it limited and took my time.

*Back;*

*
*

*
Close Grip Cable Rows;*

12x 160lb

10x 200lb

8x 230lb

7x 250lb

*Wide Grip Pulldowns (to the front);*

10x 65kg

10x 75kg

10x 90kg

*Shrugs;*

12x 176lb

12x 220lb

10x 220lb

*
Machine Preacher Curls;*

10x half stack

2x failure sets @ 3/4 stack, 8-10 reps.

*Done.*

Weighed in at 17st 5lb, which means ive lost 3lbs'ish from the point of dropping my 100mg Dbol ED, working away, limited nutrition and a deadly strain of Man-Flu! Actually quite surpised, thought id lost a hell of alot more!

time to rebuild and get some weight back on. Got some Boditronics Mass Attack Evo on its way and some DY NOX coming too


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Gutted that you got ill but back in now fingers crossed that's not a half ****d session IMO!

What dose are you running GH?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> Gutted that you got ill but back in now fingers crossed that's not a half ****d session IMO!
> 
> What dose are you running GH?


started back on the 100iu Hyges, so taking 5iu's pre-bed on training days only, mon, tue, thur & friday.

im working away again at the weekend, friday till monday, so will do 4x days back to back at the gym with GH on each. Ankles should be nicely swollen by thursday night from growth lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Leg Day,*

*
*

*
Calve Raises (hack squat);*

12x 264lb

10x 352lb (10/15 second contraction at top of last rep)

10x 440lb (hold at top again)

8x 440lb (holding last rep again)

*Seated Calve Raises;*

12x 110lb

12x 110lb

*Leg Extensions;*

15x half stack

15x full stack (knees sore after this, so moved onto press)

*Hammer Strength Leg Press;*

10x 528lb

9x 616lb

8x 704lb

*Hack Squat;*

15x 88lb (light weight, slow reps, contracting hard at the top for afew seconds, then release)

15x 88lb

15x 88lb

*Done.*

Tried a DY NOX for the first time in over a year, sure they've changed the flavour as it doesnt leave any horrible after taste now, very smooth and refreshing. Nice kick to it and with only slight crashing afterwards.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Get ready for sock marks on your ankles with the water.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

finally got back from working away last week, totally shattered, rdy for a holiday! Job turned into a nightmare. Was suppose to fix 10x fireboard sheets up but when we got they area exposed was huge! 10 sheets turned into 75 sheets of 30kg fireboards fixing to the ceiling, double thickness for 1hr fire protection, and only had afew extra days to do it due to all the legals being already signed rdy for new contractors to come straight away. Madness! Completey fecked!

had a session at the gym today, light quick shoulder training on my own, was ok, nice easy sess, nothing to report really other than....... I tried some Warrior Rage Blaze fat burner tabs to use pre-workout. Mother of God! Theyre the strong legal supplement ive ever had to date, it actually feels like im on phet!! Im buzzing my tits off even now lol.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Did you take one or two lol? Kieran sent me some to try after the Olympia I thought I was cool straight in with two.... Felt sick on cardio had to stop lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

took 2x caps. He told me to try a single one first, thought nah lol

45mins and it kicked in while at the gym, sweating and shaking like feck lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Same as me I never believe the strength of these things but damn!!!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> Same as me I never believe the strength of these things but damn!!!


stronger than T5s tbh, and legal ha


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I like the arguments that are happening between this and dexaprine had a sample today and based on one capsule there's no comparison although would really like to try a full tub to compare


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

been a long few weeks and finally started back at the gym properly. Working local all week so should be a good one, tho i missed todays jab as i was pushed for time, but will take tomoz instead np.

Steady Shoulder and Tri session, felt good just being back and seeing afew faces again. Only missed near a full week but feels like a month lol.

*DB Side Raises;*

12x 20lb

12x 30lb

12x 35lb

*Seated BB Shoulder Press (smith);*

12x 132lb

8x 198lb

6x 242lb

*Bent Over DB;*

12x 20lb

12x 25lb

10x 30lb

*Close Grip Pushdowns;*

12x 90lb

10x 110lb

7x 120lb

*Over Head Cable Extensions;*

10x 3/4 stack

2x failure @ full stack.

*Done.*

*
*

put a deposit down on a new car today, picking it up thursday, cant wait! Proper pimp car lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Back Day,*

weird day, everyone talking about crap and not actually doing owt, apart from hogging the machines.

*
Seated Hammer Strength Machine Row (lifting both sides together);*

12x 88lb ES

10x 121lb ES

10x 165lb ES

*BB Row;*

12x 176lb

10x 198lb

10x 198lb (all reps slow and controlled, great form, no jerking)

*
Medium Grip Pulldowns;*

10x 65kg

10x 80kg

10x 90kg

*Close Grip Pulldowns (really slow negatives);*

8x 65kg

2x sets 6-8rep failure @ 80kg

*Machine Preacher Curls;*

3x failure sets at 3/4 stack, 8-10 reps.

*Done. *


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How the hell do you miss so many days and still get so strong crazy! 

What car did you get?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

im very hands on during my day job, shopfitting etc, so lifting and moving things most of the day, keeps me active and probably a good form of cardio etc.

that and a good clean diet........and steds lol

got a black Chrysler 300c coming. Picking it up thursday morning if the dealer can get it taxed and the paperwork complete. Cant wait.

bit of a ****ter when i heard petrol going up in the new year tho, tossers lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Leg Day, hurting already and i only finished 1hr 30mins ago lol

everythings tight, need to hammer the taurine i think. Didnt do a great deal, but did the sess in super quick time.

*Calve Raises (on hack squat);*

12x 264lb

12x 352lb

10x 440lb

8x 440lb

*Seated Calve Raises;*

10x 110lb

10x 110lb

10x 110lb

*Leg Extensions;*

15x half stack

15x 3/4 stack

15x full stack

10x full stack

*Seated Hammer Strength Press;*

3x failure sets @ 528lb (8-12reps)

*Done.*

felt crippled after that. Walking down the stairs and quads and hams cramping up. Wobbled from side to side with stiff legs to the car lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Ouch! How do you find taurine helps you out? Very beneficial?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> Ouch! How do you find taurine helps you out? Very beneficial?


yeah i found it worked pretty well for reducing cramps when i was running clen after months back. Was suffering badly with quad muscle cramps, waking up in the middle of the night screaming in pain as i was probably running in my sleep then getting cramp.

since then ive always had 2x large scoops added to my BBW Excel, with a large scoop of BBW L-Glute too.

i also seem to have very tight hamstring aswell, always been tense, so taurine helps with those too.

its cheap enough to run aswell.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Chest & Bi's*

*Incline Press (Smith);*

15x 110lb

10x 198lb

8x 330lb aiming for 3 & 3/4 plates ES this week, 4-6 reps. 4x plates ES is my overall target.

*Seated Hammer Strength Press;*

10x 88lb ES

8x 132lb ES

6x 152lb ES

*Cable Cross Overs;*

3x failure sets, around 10reps each, @ 50kg

*Seated Machine Preacher Curls;*

failure @ 3/4 stack

3x failure @ full stack.

*Done.*

supposed to be training tonight, but at the moment i feel well dazed and keep staring into space. Went out saturday night with the group, 6pm to 4am session. Felt like crap sunday and feel worse today lol. Ahh well, dont do it very often so isnt all bad. Was good seeing everything again as im always working weekends.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

had second thoughts about going but decided going to the gym on a slight come-down from the weekend is better than sitting on my firm behind lol

*Shoulders & Tri's;*

*
*

*
Seated BB Press (smith);*

12x 121lb

10x 187lb

7x 231lb

*
Standing DB Side Raises;*

10x 30lb DBs

10x 35lb DBs

8x 40lb (cheated alittle on last 2reps)

*
Machine Rear Delts;*

15x half stack, contracting at top and holding near bottom movement, constant resistance

10x full stack

8x full stack

*Close Grip Pushdowns;*

15x 75kg (usual machine was taken so 75kg was heaviest weight on the CCs. Did them extra slow to increase difficulty)

15x 75kg

10x 75kg

*Rope Pushdowns (opening to the sides on way down);*

12x 45kg

10x 45kg

8x 55kg

*Done.*

Starting on HCG tonight aswell as back on my growth. Running 1000iu HCG EW, 5iu GH pre-bed on training days only.

weighed in at 17.1 stone. Lost 4lbs over the weekend, probably cus i was in bed all day with a hangover and didnt eat. Grrr


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Back & Bi's;*

*
*

*
Wide Grip Pulldowns (to the front)*;

12x 65kg

10x 85kg

8x 95kg

*Close Grip Pulldowns;*

12x 65kg

10x 85kg

4x 95kg, (got cramp in my hand ha)

*21's (using Cable Cross);*

2x sets @ 30kg

1x set @ 35kg

*
DB Preacher Curls;*

(did this extra slow to exhaust and mostly for pump)

2x sets of 10-reps with 30lb DB

1x set 8-reps with 30lb DB

*Done.*

Didnt do a great deal looking back on it, but felt every rep. I dropped a Cialis mid afternoon and even after the 1st set on back i could feel the pump coming on. Arms were huge by the end of the session. Looked like i had apples under my skin while doing Preacher curls. Cant wait to get my leg over later, she'll never know what hit her lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What's cialis bud?

As for being hungover I'd be hanging after one drink for about a week lol!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> What's cialis bud?
> 
> As for being hungover I'd be hanging after one drink for about a week lol!


Cialis, its a nob hardener, like Kamagra etc lol. Just takes longer to kick in but stays in your system loads longer. Get a good pump from it, and not just downstairs lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Bad arm DOMS yesterday, havent had them for awhile, still looked like my bi's were pumped today, perfect reason to wear a vest lol.

*Leg Session;*

*
*

*
Calve Raises (hack squat);*

15x 264lb

12x 352

10x 440lb

10x 484lb

*
Seated Calve Raises (extra slow movements, hard contractions);*

12x 88lb

10x 110lb

10x 110lb

*Leg Extensions;*

15x 1/4 stack

15x 3/4 stack

15x full stack

15x full stack (pain!)

*SLDL;*

15x 132lb

10x 176lb

10x 198lb (gonna be sore in the morning, havent done direct ham work for awhile)

*Done. *


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

DOMS from legs have just started today, just know theyre gonna be much worse, hams especially.

Chest and Biceps yesterday, Friday. Session was ok, but my training partner had a night out Thursday and was hungover to feck, stunk of Jack Daniels ha. He did abit but TBH he just wanted to leave before he through up and crawl back into bed, so had a quick session.

*
Incline Press (smith);*

12x 110lb

10x 198lb

8x 286lb

4x 352lb (usually manage more reps but messed the order up. Should have missed the 3rd set and gone straight to 3 & 1/2 plates each side. Wasted energy doing those 8x reps @ 286lb.)

*Seated Hammer Strength;*

10x 110lb ES

8x 143lb ES

6x 143lb ES

*Standing DB Curls;*

failure @ 40lb DBs, around 10+ reps

2x failure sets @ 50lb DBs, again around 10+ reps.

training partner was white as a sheet by now lol.

*Done.*

Didnt do a great deal, but arms were still sore from Tuesday and chest was pretty exhausted so not a massive loss.

Finshed my 100mg Var ED yesterday aswell. Tempted to either jump back on pharma Dbol, or perhaps try WC Tbol. Never used any Tbol before. Thoughts?

weight was 17st.4

losted about 4lbs from coming off the Dbols and switching to Var about a month ago.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Jesus Christ clubber, your a beast!!! With out sounding like a complete tool, that's what I want to achieve look/size wise!!!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sureno said:


> Jesus Christ clubber, your a beast!!! With out sounding like a complete tool, that's what I want to achieve look/size wise!!!


taken me 10years to get there lol. Money and effort well used


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Shoulders & Tri's today, nearly didnt go, was up at 5am this morning and was shattered by the afternoon. A good meal and a DY NOX soon got me in the mood tho.

training partner is out of action, hes just about broken his big toe, dropped something on it then hit it on a door, ouch.

did you behind the neck work today aswell. Been chatting about it on Deads journal so gave it ago, been close to a year since ive dont any B/N exercises.

was training alone which actually made a nice change. Ear phones in and not as much rest between sets, probably 2mins max. Got a good pump today, enjoyed it.

*
Seated BB Press (smith);*

10x 110lb

8x 176lb

4x 220lb

*B/N Press (olly bar);*

12x just the BB

10x 88lb

10x 88lb

ached like hell after those! Pumped my shoulders up brill tho.

*Seated Bent Over DB Raises;*

3x sets of 10-reps, 25lb DBs

*Shrugs (using smith machine);*

4x failure sets, around 15-reps, @ 198lb

*Close Grip Pushdowns;*

10x 100lb

8x 120lb

6x 120lb

*
Over Head Cable Extensions;*

3x failure sets and 60kg

*
Done.*

Finished Var last Friday, decided to start running 40mg pharma dbol ED, split am & pre-training.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Back and alittle bicep work today, just to pump up the guns ha.

*Seated Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

12x 44lb ES

10x 88lb

8x 132lb

6x 154lb

*Close Grip Cable Rows;*

12x 160lb

10x 220lb

6x 240lb

*
Lat Pulldowns, to the front;*

10x 75kg

8x 100kg

6x 100kg

*
DB Preacher Curls;*

10x 35lb DB

10x 40lb

10x 45lb

*Done.*

Dbol pump kicked in, veins popping out everywhere on my arms ha.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

**** that's a thick back you getting improving all the time!

Sound like you got as reliable training partner as me I got a text at 4:30am saying he was wasted for the 9:30 session! Can't complain too much he's paying my mbership to train occasionally with me


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah my back has always been my best bit.

bloated with the deca, but hey its winter and whos gonna see it lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

trained on my own again today, gym partner damaged his big toe last sunday and had swollen up that bad it exploded when he walked on it earlier today. Got himself to the same local hospital he rang on sunday that told him not to come in, and have painkillers while placing ice on it lol. Now theyre saying he def should have come in and now hes being sent to a bigger hospital to..........get a hole drilled through his nail to release pressure!! mmmmmm, nice! lol

*Calve Raises (hack squat);*

12x 264lb

10x 352lb

10x 440lb

*10 sec walk then...

8x 440lb

*10 sec walk...

8x 440lb

*10 sec walk...

6x 440lb

*Seated Calve Raises;*

3x failure sets, 10+ reps, 132lb

*
Leg Extensions;*

15x 1/4 stack

15x 3/4 stack

3x 12 rep sets @ full stack.

*SLDL;*

12x 132lb

10x 198lb

8x 198lb

*Done.*

took about 30mins.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Shoulders & Tri's*

*
*

*
Seated BB Press (smith);*

12x 110lb

10x 176lb

6x 220lb

*Standing DB Side Raises;*

10x 25lb DBs

10x 35lb

10x 35lb

*Machine Rear Delts;*

10x 3/4 stack

8x full stack

6x full stack

*Overhead Cable Extensions;*

4x failure sets @ full stack

*Rope Pulldowns;*

4x failure sets @ 45kg

*
Done.*

Felt abit drained TBF, had a wedding all day saturday and was battered. Dont usually drink as im normally working weekends. Struggled getting out of bed yesterday and needed a NOX just to wake me up before training.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Steady back session today, took my time, gym was empty so no rush to finish and jump on a free machine etc. Training partners still out, he still cant put a shoe or trainer on his foot ha, poor bastard. Hes lost 5lb in a week, he just cant walk or do anything, must be heart breaking.

*
Lat Pulldown, Wide Grip (to the front);*

12x 65kg

10x 80kg

8x 95kg

5x 105kg

*
Close Grip Pulldowns;*

8x 65kg

8x 85kg

7x 95kg

*Medium Grip Pulldowns (to the front);*

3x sets of 8x 70kg

*Standing DB Curls;*

12x 35lb

12x 45lb

10x 45lb

*Shrugs (olly smith);*

3x sets of 15x 220lb

*Done*.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Leg Day*

*
*

*Calve Raises (hack squat)*

15x 286lb

12x 374lb

10x 462lb

8x 506lb

*
Seated Calve Raises;*

12x 88lb

12x 132lb

10x 132lb

*Leg Extensions;*

15x 1/4 stack

15x 3/4 stack

15x full stack

12x full stack

10x full stack

12x full stack (pain!)

*SLDL;*

12x 132lb

10x 176lb

10x 176lb

*Done.*

Could tell i had a good session cus walking down stairs was impossible without getting cramps in my quads ha. Looked like Robocop trying to get down some steps ha.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Incline Press (smith);*

12x 110lb

10x 198lb

6x 330lb

*Incline DB Flys;*

10x 35kg

10x 40kg

*Seated Hammer Strength Press;*

8x 183lb ES

7x 154lb ES

*Standing DB Curls;*

12x 40lb DBs

12x 50lb DBs

8x 60lb DBs

*DB Preacher Curls;*

3x sets of 8reps @ 40lb DB

*Done. *


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Shoulders and Tri's

head was abit messed up today, had afew door related phone calls about some trouble over the weekend just before i left to go train, was my mind was wondering near all of the session. Had a DY NOX aswell which didnt help, was buzzing and could hardly get my words out when on the phone, was out of breath chatting lol.

*Seated Shoulder Press (smith);*

12x 110lb

10x 198lb

6x 242lb

*Standing DB Side Raises;*

12x 25lb

10x 35lb

10x 35lb

*Seated Bent Over Side Raises;*

12x 25lb

10x 30lb

10x 30lb

*Close Grip Pushdowns;*

10x 90lb

8x 110lb

6x 120lb

*Reverse Grip Pulldowns;*

2x failure sets @ 20lb

*Done. *


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Back & abit of Bi's*

*
*

*
Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

12x 44lb ES

10x 110lb

6x 154lb

*
Lat Pulldowns (wide grip to the front);*

12x 65kg

10x 85kg

8x 100kg

*
Close Grip Machine Rows;*

8x 200lb

8x 230lb

5x 250lb

*DB Preacher Curls;*

8x 40lb DB

8x 50lb

8x 60lb

*Done.*

Felt great today, gym was quiet and could get on everything i needed. Had 2x scoops of Warrior Rage and gave a good boost. Havent done 60lb DB preacher curls for ages.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Watching this one mate, I remember when I joined ukm I saw a picture of you, and my goal was then set! I'm still light years away from my goal but thanks anyway! Lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BB2 said:


> Watching this one mate, I remember when I joined ukm I saw a picture of you, and my goal was then set! I'm still light years away from my goal but thanks anyway! Lol


ha, reach for the stars champ  go get'um lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

trained last night, usually have Wednesdays off but its a friends Birthday today and going out for a meal and afew drinks later.

trainer partners toes still not 100%, so he cant do any exercises other than leg extensions. My right knee is stiff and sore so i didnt want to do any heavy pressing or lifts, was a right pair of muppets lol.

we ending up doing 4x medium weight sets on leg extensions, afew sets on shrugs, 5 sets on ab crunches using cable cross, then i did 2 sets on calve raises while my partner did afew close grip pulldowns. Totallly messed up and bizarre routine lol. Still better than nowt


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> trained on my own again today, gym partner damaged his big toe last sunday and had swollen up that bad it exploded when he walked on it earlier today. Got himself to the same local hospital he rang on sunday that told him not to come in, and have painkillers while placing ice on it lol. Now theyre saying he def should have come in and now hes being sent to a bigger hospital to..........get a hole drilled through his nail to release pressure!! mmmmmm, nice! lol
> 
> Hi mate really feel for you mate, i dropped a 20kg plate on my big toe and it hurt like hell, people were telling me to put a pin though the nail to release the pressure fcuk that i thought lol, i just kept my leg raised to take the pressure of this was a while back but my nail is not the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

gooner fc said:


> yeah damaging his toes has done him no favours, but hes nearly there, can train upper body again but only do leg extenions for legs at the moment. No calve raises lol
> 
> cheers buddy. Ive been blessed with fairly decent genes but diet and training routine play a massive part.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Chest & Bi's*

*
*

*
Incline Press (smith);*

12x 110lb

10x 242lb

7x 330lb

*Cable Cross Overs;*

failure @ 50kg

2x failure @ 60kg

*Seated Hammer Strength Press;*

10x 110lb ES

2x failure @ 132lb ES

*
DB Preacher Curls;*

8x 40lb DB

8x 50lb

6x 60lb

*
Standing DB Curls;*

15+ @ 35lb DB

15+ @ 40lb

*
Done.*

Had a DY NOX pre-training. Loving these at the moment, just seem to tick all the boxes for me. Only down side is that it suppressed my appetite badly, and with only an hours gap between getting home and getting rdy for work i had to force a CNP flapjack down me and a Mass Attack gainer shake instead of solids.

Weighed in @ 17st 10lb


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How's progress coming clubber ?

Those dy nox are a great product there's a bbw pre coming soon


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> How's progress coming clubber ?
> 
> Those dy nox are a great product there's a bbw pre coming soon


upper bodies going well, but im getting a ache and discomfort from the side of my right knee cap. Some days are worse than others. Not sure whether its down to doing too many leg extensions or not, struggling with it TBF. Hope its not a tendon or something.

tried the BBW pre-workout afew weeks back, very strong, like original NOXs were.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> upper bodies going well, but im getting a ache and discomfort from the side of my right knee cap. Some days are worse than others. Not sure whether its down to doing too many leg extensions or not, struggling with it TBF. Hope its not a tendon or something.
> 
> tried the BBW pre-workout afew weeks back, very strong, like original NOXs were.


A lot of tendon issues happen in the cold weather my chiro always gets me to have cup of tea and bag of peas and keep switching each on the tendons to help them after sessions was really effective with my knee tendinitis I got last year. However what some people often see as tendinitis often can be misdiagnosed and treated wrong and is actually tendonosis there was an article on bodybuilding.com somewhere on how to treat actively in sessions

Damn favouritism you got to try the pre lol  I'll have a word with Kieran when I next order  lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> A lot of tendon issues happen in the cold weather my chiro always gets me to have cup of tea and bag of peas and keep switching each on the tendons to help them after sessions was really effective with my knee tendinitis I got last year. However what some people often see as tendinitis often can be misdiagnosed and treated wrong and is actually tendonosis there was an article on bodybuilding.com somewhere on how to treat actively in sessions
> 
> *
> Damn favouritism* you got to try the pre lol  I'll have a word with Kieran when I next order  lol


lol, guinea pig more like.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Shoulders & Tri's*

*
*

*
Seated BB Press (smith);*

12x 132lb

10x 198lb

7x 242lb

*Standing DB Side Raises;*

10x 30lb

10x 40lb

6x 45lb PB*

*Seated Bent Over DB Raises;*

10x 25lb

10x 30lb

*Cable Side Raises (behind the back grip);*

3 sets @ 8x 25kg

*Overhead Cable Extensions;*

3x failure @ full stack, 75kg

*
Rope Pushdowns;*

3x failure sets @ 45kg

*Done.*

*
*

Simples!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Back Day*

*
*

*
Seated Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

12x 88lb ES

10x 132lb

6x 154lb

*
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns (to the front);*

10x 65kg

10x 100kg

6x 110kg

*
Close Grip Machine Rows;*

10x 200lb

8x 220lb

*BB Shrugs (olly smith);*

15x 176lb

15x 220lb

15x 220lb

*
Rope Pulldowns (abs);*

3x failure sets @ 75kg

*Standing DB Curls;*

2x failure sets @ 45lb BD

*Done.*

Running low on my T350 now, probably got 1.5 perhaps 2ml at a push left, which means ive nearly used 4x 10ml bottles so could be end of cycle soon. Doubt it tho, still got half a bottle of deca left so will carry on using Karachi sust for test till the deca runs out, then we'll see what i want to do, carry on or cruise.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

1st day back since before xmas. Only had afew days off but boy did i feel it. Probably cus ive been sat on my **** all day drinking. Joints are sore, lower back aches, need to get back into the routine of things.

*Seated BB Press (smith);*

12x 110lb

10x 176lb

8x 176lb

*DB Side Raises;*

12x 25lb

12x 30lb

8x 30lb

*
Seated DB Bent Over Side Raises;*

3x failure sets @ 25lb DB

*
Close Grip Push Downs;*

2x failure sets @ 80lb (forearm really sore so called it a day before i probably strain it)

*Done.*

Switched over to Mast-en and Test today too. Didnt get a very good start tho, popped the top off a vail and draw out only to find i picked up a Tren-en by accident, cracked open the wrong thing, doh! Brain is fried, too much booze, and other things ha.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Back;*

*
*

*
Cable Rows;*

12x 160lb

10x 200lb

8x 220lb

*
Medium Grip Lat Pulldowns (front);*

12x 65kg

10x 85kg

7x 100kg

*
Bent Over BB Rows;*

10x 132lb

10x 176lb

10x 176lb

*Incline Sit Up's;*

5x failure sets, 10+ reps each set.

*
DB Preacher Curls;*

8x 40lb

8x 50lb

8x 50lb

*Done.*

Gym was absolutely dead again today. Nice steady session and chatted to afew mates, see how their xmas went. Had a DY NOX as ive been struggling for energy and will power being off work and all, boring. Gotta be up for 3:30am tomoz for a job, wish i hadnt have had the NOX now cus im buzzing lol.

weighed in at 17st.6.

ditched the deca so see what water comes off and what it leaves behind. Taking 400mg Mast-en with 250mg Test EW at the moment.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

actually made it to the gym today, not bad considering i was up at 3am and in Liverpool doing a job at 530am! Had about 3hrs kip before work. Was home for lunch time tho so wasnt too bad. Quick 6mins on the sunbeds, missus made a pasta bake then had a power nap. Still feel quite awake, bizarre.

light leg session today, still dont want to push my tendon too much, need to give it some time to recover. Dug out my Vulcan knee supports today too, slapped one on my troubled knee and think it helped. Could feel a difference in warmth near straight away. Been wearing it as much as possible from now on.

*Seated Calve Raises;*

15x 88lb

15x 132lb

12x 132lb

*Calve Raises (on hack squat);*

12x 264lb

12x 352lb

12x 352lb

*
Leg Extensions (very light, smooth movements);*

15x 1/4 stack

15x half stack

15x half stack

*SLDL;*

10x 132lb

10x 132lb

*
Cable Ab Crunches;*

3x failure sets @ 75kg

*Done.*

rubbed some Biofreeze on my knee, will treat with an ice pack later while in bed watching WSM.

thinking of dropping Dbol down to 20mg ED, from 40mg.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What's the reason for dropping dbol down?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> What's the reason for dropping dbol down?


been on them months lol. Started at 100mg ED to start with, then lowered to 40mg, then dropped down to 20mg now im 'cruising'. Will stop them all together soon, give my liver and breather lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

good session today, felt in a top mood and could have carried on training for another 1hr, didnt tire at all.

only been on mast-en one & half weeks and already it seems like ive got veins popping out everywhere. Probably carrying less water now so they stick out more. I was doing shoulders yesterday and when it come to DB side raises you could clearly see loads of muscle fibres and seperation in my front and side delts. Looked mint, and not in a big headed way. Always a good point in a cycle when your loosing water but keeping strength 

*Back;*

*
*

*
Medium Grip Pulldowns;*

12x 65kg

10x 85kg

6x 105kg

*Close Grip Pulldowns;*

10x 65kg

8x 85kg

6x 95kg

*
Close Grip Rows;*

8x 200lb

7x 230lb

6x 230lb

*DB Curls;* (veins popping out everywhere at this point. Had elbow sleeves on too so made them stand out further ha)

failure @ 35lb

2x falure @ 45lb

*
DB Preacher Curls;*

2 sets @ 8x 45lb

*
Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

steady leg session today, no records. Was chatting away about events so lost count on most sets, just went till failure.

*Calve Raises (hack squat)*

12x 264lb

12x 352lb

10x 440lb

10x 440lb

*Seated Calve Raises;*

failure @ 88lb

2x failure @ 132lb

*Leg Extensions;*

failure @ 1/4 stack

failure @ 3/4 stack

failure @ full stack

*Hack Squats;*

failure @ 88lb

2x failure @ 176lb

3x failure sets on Incline Sit Up's.

*
Done.*

started back on the sunbeds this week. Go either twice or three times a week for 6min sessions. Just to get some colour back. Grey cold and dark days are ****e!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Happy new year!

Good lifting mate, glad your cycles going well.

Think I've read youve tried pc npp? How did you find it?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> Good lifting mate, glad your cycles going well.
> 
> Think I've read youve tried pc npp? How did you find it?


Happy New Year mate.

cycles going ok, cruising now and loosing some water, nice results shining through.

been away since i used PCs NPP but from what i can remember i used it along side tren-ace and test-prop. Gained very well without bloating.

know afew gym lads, mostly powerlifting guys, that use it quite often so still must be good. I know they prefer it as its 200mg/1ml, so double the strength of other brands and better value, aswell has zero PIP.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Had 1ml of Global T350 today, just on its own, didnt mix any mast with it as i want to see how the T350 fairs on its own, PIP wise. Will mast later in the week. It went in pretty easy, smooth jab so far. See how it goes tomorrow and the following day, but so far so good.

*Shoulders & Tri's;*

*Seat BB Press (smith);*

12x 66lb warm up

10x 154lb

8x 198lb

*DB Side Raises;*

12x 30lb

10x 35lb

8x 35lb

*
Seated DB Side to Front Raises;*

3x failure sets with 25lb DBs.

*Close Grip Pushdowns;*

12x 80lb

10x 110lb

8x 120lb

*
Reverse Grip Pulldowns, single arm;*

3x failure sets @ 20lb.

*Close Grip Pushdown;*

failure @ 80lb

*Done.*

Gym was rammed today, loads of newbies. Should be a new gym opening very close soon too. Think alot of lads are going to leave my current gym and go there. The guy thats running the new place is an old gym member whos teamed up with afew of his mates and opening theyre own place. Still afew weeks away from being complete but ive been told all the equipment will be brand new and i know for a fact they're already got a Car Deadlift inside. Got a 04 reg Corsa racked up ready to be lifted :flex: Hope they have Atlas Stones too. Tho my back probably wont hold up id love to try them!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You will really be able to show off with the strong man stuff in the new gym! Looks like everything going well

What cycle you on now? Is it just the test you said you shot?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> You will really be able to show off with the strong man stuff in the new gym! Looks like everything going well
> 
> What cycle you on now? Is it just the test you said you shot?


ha, try to show off if my lower back holds. Pulled it badly at work afew years ago and never been the same since. Cant deadlift without it playing up.

cruising on 1ml Test with 2ml mast-en. Only jabbed the T350 yesterday without any mast as i wanted to find out what PIPs like solely with the Test. Seems ok today, slight PIP but its just the usual 'pin' pain.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How fast do you jab I notice this make a hell of a difference to the pip


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> How fast do you jab I notice this make a hell of a difference to the pip


i just go nice and easy, even if i know it'll go in much quicker i still take my time. No rush with my jabs. Warmed it up too.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

jab site with the T350 is fine today. Other than a slight discomfort from the pin pain the site is fine, can push hard on the area and nothing. So far so good.

Tried Hemo Black Ultra Concentrated today before training, its mint! My eyes feel like their moving a million miles an hour and my hair on my head feels on end ha. Best pre-workout supp ive used for awhile now. Pump was pretty good too. See if i crash on it as ive still wired now. Thank God i followed the directions and only had 1x serving, was considering taking 2x!

*Back;*

*
Lat Pulldown (to the front);*

12x 65kg

8x 85kg

6x 100kg

4x 110kg

*
Close Grip Machine Rows;*

8x 200lb

8x 230lb

6x 2590lb

*
Seated Hammer Strength Rows;*

3x failure sets @ 132lb ES.

*BB Shrugs;*

3x failure sets @ 220lb

*Machine Preacher Curls;*

3x failure sets @ cant remember, 3/4 stack.

*
Done. *


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I liked hemo too nice product

As for being the best it's one of them IMO that is up there but having a break from pre wo supps or ones containing 1,3dMAA and going back usually has the same great effect, it's the come downs as you mention that serperate the good from the bad and ugly


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

behind abit now, getting lazy cus im Cruising ha

*Thursday, Legs*

*
*

*
Calve Raises (hack squat);*

12x 330lb

10x 418lb

10x 462lb

*Seated Calve Raises;*

15x 88lb

8x 132lb

8x 132lb

*Leg Extensions;*

15x 1/4 stack

15x 3/4 stack

12x full stack

was going to use Hammer Press but it was completely unloaded and just couldnt be ****d finding and loading 20lb plates lol. Training partner looked like he was White Deathing on the new Hemo Ultra Concentrated supp he was trying for the 1st time too. Ha

*SLDL,*

10x 132lb

10x 176lb

*3x Decline Sit Up's sets*

*Done *


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So you rate the Hemo then mate ?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Milky said:


> So you rate the Hemo then mate ?


yes mate, very much so. Potent stuff, tastes like **** tho lol

i dont crash either. By the time ive tried, got home and had a meal and shower i feel ok. Struggle to drift off at night tho.

*Shoulders & Tri's.*

*
*

*
Shoulder Press (smith);*

10x 110lb

8x 198lb

4x 242lb

*DB Side Raises;*

12x 25lb

10x 35lb

8x 40lb

*Behind The Back Cable Extensions;*

2x sets of 10reps @ 20kg

*Over Head Cable Extensions;*

10x 50kg

8x 75kg

8x 75kg

*Rope Pulldowns;*

3x failure sets @ 55kg

*Shrugs;*

3x failure sets (around 15x reps) @ 176lb

*
Done.*

Tried a scoop and a half of SP Max today. Good pump, not much stim tho.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm liking hemo too but prefer sp max as not got the 1,3dmaa included although its a good stim just good to have a break from it


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> I'm liking hemo too but prefer sp max as not got the 1,3dmaa included although its a good stim just good to have a break from it


got a good pump from the SP Max, but whether thats down to the fact im holding less water im not sure. The SP Max is better than the older version as it doesnt make me sh~t as much lol. The SP250 always cleared me out good a proper after training. Ring of fire! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Tuesday, Back and alittle Bicep work,*

Hemo Concentrate and 20mg Dbol pre-workout, 

*
Back;*

*
*

*
Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

15x 44lb ES

10x 110lb ES

8x 143lb ES

*Close Grip Cable Rows;*

10x 200lb

8x 230lb

5x 250lb (full stack)

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns;*

8x 65kg

8x 85kg

6x 85kg

*
Seated Bent Over Side Raises (rear delts);*

3x failure sets (15+reps) with 25lb DBs

*DB Preacher Curls;*

8x 40lb

8x 45lb

8x 50lb

*EZ-Bar Curls; (biceps about burst at this point)*

3x failure sets with 44lb + whatever the bar weighs. What does a EZ-Bar weigh, anyone know?

*Done.*

*
*

Jabbed 1ml GLS T350 with PC Mast-en Monday, absolutely zero PIP today!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Waters dropping off nicely now. Abs are popping out alittle more and looking more cut every morning.

Gonna take this opportunity to lean up i think. Started on 50mcg pharma T3 today, as ive got a full box just laying around, but will possibly switch to a T4 + Clen cycle.

GH is in, trying Kefei blue-tops to start with, see how the cheaper option goes, if not i'll jump back onto Hyges. Will be using 20iu Mon-Friday for the 1st week, then 5iu or perhaps 10iu pre-bed on training days only, so 4x per week.

Will be giving it a week or two before hitting the GH again and i'll start on a 6weeker + of 6ml 1-Rip EW (3x jabs), with an extra 1ml of Tren-ace per jab, or 0.5ml Tren and 0.5ml Mast-Prop. I'll also carry on running 400mg of Mast-en aswell, 1ml in each Pec. Tempted to run some pharma Proviron too, 50mg ED.

wanna try and get back into the shape i had in my Avi.

<<<<<


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Leg day;*

*
*

*
Calve Raises* (using hack squat);

12x 264lb

10x 440lb

8x 506lb (havent lifted that for awhile)

*
Seated Calve Raises;*

3x failure sets @ 88lb

*Leg extensions;* (place knee support on injuried side)

failure at 1/4 stack

failure at 3/4 stack

failure (around 15reps) full stack)

*Hammer Strength Leg Press;*

3x failure sets @ 528lb (quads on fire and solid feeling)

*Done.*

jabbed 1ml Mast-en in my pec, cant tell i did it at the moment, see how it feels tomoz when i train chest ha.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What sort of difference do you notice from t3 to a t4 clen cycle? What dose too mate?

Surely can't be much off your avi


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

your who i want to be! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> *What sort of difference do you notice from t3 to a t4 clen cycle*? What dose too mate?
> 
> Surely can't be much off your avi


TBH i couldnt tell the difference. I was using T4 as ive heard and read its better when taken with GH, and Clen has just something extra in the mix to help keep some fat at bay. I ran 400mcg T4 with 60mcg pharma Clen. Got the shakes and hot flushes from the Clen so was similar to that of T3. Did two days on two off.

ive lost alot of water over the last week and half. Dropped down to 16st 14/17st from around 17st 4/5. Ditched the dbol afew weeks ago so its dropping off me now. Looking better for it, more lean and cut. Leg size as shrunk, theyre always the first place i loose on when coming off or cruising, gits. Strength actually feels like its improved too! Bizarre.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Good session today. Felt totally wired at the gym, like i was on a pill or something. Still feel hyper now. That Hemo Concentrate is fecking potent stuff, keep staring into space lol. Energy and pump was/is mad!

*Chest & Biceps;*

*
*

*
Seated Hammer Strength Press;*

12x 88lb ES

10x 132lb ES

8x 176lb ES << havent done that in months!

*
Incline BB Press (Olly Smith);*

10x 220lb

6x 308lb

*
Incline DB Flys;*

failure @ 60lb DB

failure @ 70lb DB

failure @ 90lb DB

*1-Arm DB Preachers;*

8x 40lb

8x 50lb

8x 50lb

*EZ-Bar Curls;*

3x complete failure sets @ 44lb + bar weight.

*Done.*

struggling to drink my PWO shake, arms had massive pump lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Another good session mate

Iverecently tried bsn's hyper fx gives a good pre workout boost without the 1,3DMAA

Hopefully the bbw pre is out this week


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

What weigh gainer would you suggest mate?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

_Jay said:


> What weigh gainer would you suggest mate?


been using Boditronics Mass Attack Evo for years, but recently BBW have released their Gainer powder and ive switched over to that. The strawberry is very nice, good texture and value.


----------



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> been using Boditronics Mass Attack Evo for years, but recently BBW have released their Gainer powder and ive switched over to that. The strawberry is very nice, good texture and value.


Post a link please? Just had a look and couldn't find it. Keep up the work, inspiration.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-premium-mass-4kg

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/boditronics-mass-attack-evo-4kg

here u go mate.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

started on GH this morning, had 10iu's split and jabbing into each quad, sites alittle sore already, muscles twitched abit when jabbed. Will have another 10iu's Sub-Q'd into my stomach pre-bed later. Will do this for 5 days straight then take 5iu on training days only, so 4x per week.

Would you expect any gh sides from using 20iu's ED for 5 days? Ive never used Kefei blue tops before and trying to find out if theyre any good, so waiting for sides to kick in.

dropped 50mcg of T3 and 80mcg of Alpha Clen this morning too. Forgot i took the clen, been wondering for the last few hours why my hands are shaking, thought i was going hypo lol, then i clicked on. Shakes are crazy, fingers are bouncing off the keys when typing. Havent had any hot flushes yet.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

should notice water retention at the end,and sleepyness maybe a bit of tingling,you may

get nothing though if your body is used to alot of gh,stuff makes me fall asleep,even at

4iu.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

mal said:
 

> should notice water retention at the end,and sleepyness maybe a bit of tingling,you may
> 
> get nothing though if your body is used to alot of gh,stuff makes me fall asleep,even at
> 
> 4iu.


i noticed it all kicking in on day 4ish,fullness etc.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

mal said:


> should notice water retention at the end,and sleepyness maybe a bit of tingling,you may
> 
> get nothing though if your body is used to alot of gh,stuff makes me fall asleep,even at
> 
> 4iu.


i was running 4/5iu 4x per week from last March till around September, then came off due missus becoming unemployed, so my bodies pretty clean from GH.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I had a long break and did 8iu a day tribal tops,joints got very stiff after about 20 days,

and puffy ankles lol and falling asleep in the day,like in a coma! was glad to come off

tbh,i kept a few back,just had a knee op,so just doing a low dose eod,had a few

jintrops off a mate but they were crap i think,people do rate those kefei's tho.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

mal said:


> I had a long break and did 8iu a day tribal tops,joints got very stiff after about 20 days,
> 
> and puffy ankles lol and falling asleep in the day,like in a coma! was glad to come off
> 
> ...


yeah you should stay away from the Jins, just about everyone is a fake these days.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

crap session today, felt shattered when i got there, so did my training partner. We both had heavy drinking days over the weekend and i got stoned yesterday, totally brain dead today and stamina, focus, all gone ha.

*Shoulders & Tri's*

*
*

*
Seated BB Press (olly bar);*

12x 88lb

10x 176lb

8x 220lb

*Rear Delt Machine;*

10x 3/4 stack

8x full stack

6x full stack

*Close Grip Pushdowns;*

10x 80lb

6x 100lb

6x 110lb

feck it, we're done! ha

Hit it hard tomoz. Body and mind wasnt in it today.

weighed in at 17st 6lbs! Was a lb under 17st last Thursday. Goes to show all the junk food i ate yesterday while having the munchies lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

had a scoop Hemo Concentrate today, felt alittle sleepy, probably due to GH, supp worked a treat. Getting tender jab sites from Kefei blues, straight after injecting, either IM or SubQ sites are sore straight away. Unsure when its the concentration of the mix as im only added 0.5ml bac water. Will up to 1ml per 10iu bottle tonight and see if it makes any difference.

Jabbed 1ml T350 into my pec this afternoon too. Smooth as owt, can press hard down on the site and zero pain.

Clen cramps kicked in today too, especially round one side of my neck. Having huge shakes @ 80mcg slow lowering the dose to 40mcg. Two days on, two off.

*Back & Biceps;*

*
*

*
Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

12x 44lb ES

10x 110lb

7x 154lb

*
Hammer Strength Machine Row;* (fast positives, extra slow negs)

10x 88lb ES

8x 132lb

7x 154lb

*Shrugs (olly smith);*

15x 220lb

12x 264lb

10x 264lb

failure @ 220lb

*1-Arm DB Preacher Curls;*

8x 40lb

8x 50lb

8x 55lb

*Standing DB Curls;*

2x failure sets with 40lb (15+ reps each)

*Done. *


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

That hemo is def hitting the spot nice session

Does GH really effect drowsiness that much?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> That hemo is def hitting the spot nice session
> 
> Does GH really effect drowsiness that much?


i dont get sleepy during the day on GH, but a friend does. He'll jab pre-bed but the following day mid afternoon drowsiness hits him and he could fall asleep at work ha.

Ditched the Kefei blue tops, absolute ****e. Totally underdosed. Never using any such similar generic again ha. Sticking with original Hyges, which im running now. 4iu's and my joints ache. 20iu's of Kefeis and i got slight stiff joints.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

cruising and chilling till next cycle now, so not be posting on my journal much till then. Nothings much has changed since finishing my last blast.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

new cycle starting next monday, cant wait!!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What's on the cards dude?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> What's on the cards dude?


2.5/3ml 1-Rip 3x PW

2ml Mast-en (currently running it so carrying on) EW

200mg DNP ED

30-50mg Thai Brit Winny, depending on sides, ED

50mg Proviron ED

200mcg T4 EOD.

4/5iu Hyge pre-bed training days (4x PW).


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> 2.5/3ml 1-Rip 3x PW
> 
> 2ml Mast-en (currently running it so carrying on) EW
> 
> ...


Tasty mate.

What's your diet roughly like now?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

New cycle started today, going to try and do a short ester based 6 weeker, if not too much away work pops up between now and then.

Be using 1-Rip 3x per week, Mon, Wed & Friday at either 2 or 3ml. I was thinking of adding an extra ml of Tren-ace to each jab aswell as carrying on with 400mg Mast-en which im currently on, but TBH i mite just aswell jab 3ml of 1-Rip and keep it simple.

Using Proviron at 50mg ED with 200mcg T4 Mon-Friday and have decided to try DNP for the first time. Only using 200mg ED to start with as im unsure of sides, so just testing them out first.

Including 40mg of Thai Brit Dispensary from day 1 too. Hopefully the tub i have is legit, it looks like the real McCoy, tablets included, but im still not 100% if Thai Brit Dispensary still actually produce their Sted range. Heard they've been force to stop due to legal pressure from the US, then heard they're still producing but in limited numbers. If these tablets are anything like the ones i tried some years ago at 50mg ED, then they should really start to cripple me in a week or two.

4iu's GH pre-bed on training days only, though i mite run Monday-Friday. Using Original Hyges.

Diet needs to improve straight away. Took some pictures to post up and i look more fat and bloated than i thought lol. Though TBH i knew i was cutting soon so ive pigged out on loads of crap over the last two weeks. Ate absolutely nothing clean over last weekend, too many Burger Kings and ice cream offers! ha. Carrying weight around my love handles and lower back. Abs arent great, but i havent worked on them directly for months now. Need to start.

Weighed in around 17st 6lb on Friday after the gym and will weigh myself again tonight, but after all the crap ive ate im sure i'll be the same size lol. Planning on dropping to around 16 & half stone with less than 10% BF. Aiming for that Spartan look :smile:

See what happens in the weeks to come.

current look;


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> How's the Hemo Rage working out for you mate?
> 
> I'm using 1MR at the moment, but i'm sure it's making me feel sick during workouts.


yea its good. Only using it twice per week, for Back and Chest days, using just a single scoop of Jack or similar for my other two days training.

tried the Hemo lemonade flavour........horrible! lol. Think its one of those products that works very well, but tastes like crap.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi mate funny thing happened a few weeks ago. I was at a wedding in Nottingham and I was talking to an old friend about training etc and he was talking about his huge ripped mate. Anyway he pulls out his phone and shows me the pic and it was you lol small world eh!! looking good in you pics! makes me laugh you think thats bloated you look better than some guys that step on stage!! great physiqie, you ever thought about doing any shows?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

clarkey said:


> Hi mate funny thing happened a few weeks ago. *I was at a wedding in Nottingham and I was talking to an old friend about training etc and he was talking about his huge ripped mate. Anyway he pulls out his phone and shows me the pic and it was you lol* small world eh!! looking good in you pics! makes me laugh you think thats bloated you look better than some guys that step on stage!! great physiqie, you ever thought about doing any shows?


who was that then? PM me.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> New cycle started today, going to try and do a short ester based 6 weeker, if not too much away work pops up between now and then.
> 
> Be using 1-Rip 3x per week, Mon, Wed & Friday at either 2 or 3ml. I was thinking of adding an extra ml of Tren-ace to each jab aswell as carrying on with 400mg Mast-en which im currently on, but TBH i mite just aswell jab 3ml of 1-Rip and keep it simple.
> 
> ...


wow amazin!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

^^ lol, wouldnt go that far!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Diet today,*

Reflex Instant Mass + HMB

CNP Flapjack + Reflex Peptide Fusion

75g Rice 200g fillet chicken

Reflex Peptide Fusion

2x scoops SP250 + 2g HMB

50g BBW Whey + 2g HMB, PWO (removed malto i usually add)

60g Rice + 400g lean mice, home made burgers

Reflex Peptide Fusion

(later, pre bed) 3x scoops BSN Dessert + 2g HMB

*Training Sess, Shoulders & Tri's*

*
*

*
Seated BB Press (smith);*

12x 99lb

8x 187lb

6x 209lb

*Single Arm Cable Extensions;*

10x 20lb

10x 25lb

8x 25lb

*
Bent Over Reverse Grip Cable Extenions (rear delts);*

10x 15lb

10x 20lb

8x 20lb

*Over Head Rope Cable Extenions;*

failure @ 3/4 stack, 15+

failure @ full stack, 15+

*Close Grip Pushdowns;*

10x 90lb

8x 110lb

5x 120lb

*
Done. *


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I notice you always have a mass shake breakfast. Do you find this better than whole food? Or just for convenience mate?

Cycle looks intense hope it all goes good, front looks dryer than back as you say fat holding on lower back


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> I notice you always have a mass shake breakfast. Do you find this better than whole food? Or just for convenience mate?
> 
> Cycle looks intense hope it all goes good, front looks dryer than back as you say fat holding on lower back


for convenience really. Im not a morning person and to get up and start cooking then doing dishes, that isnt my thing. Prefer using a good quality gainer like Reflex, get the same nutrition from that as i would the foods i would eat.

yeah too many take aways and junk foods over the last few weeks lol. Hopefully i'll shift some of that fat around the lower back.

already started to alittle sticky from the DNP, kept waking up last night in a damp sweat. Weird dreams too, prob a mixture of core temp and GH.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

id love to use Gh just can't afford it and at 26 not sure of the benefits really

DNP...rather you than me


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> id love to use Gh just can't afford it and at 26 not sure of the benefits really
> 
> *DNP...rather you than me*


lol, have to try these things :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking well as usual Clubber. How tall are you mate? We are very similar in weight, diet and training although you look in much better shape than me lol. I blame my age, it's very unforgiving. Will be trying for the Spartan look myself this summer but will probably settle for the lounging by a pool in Rhodes look instead....


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

sure my missus is trying to kill me, shes got the heating on full power to dry a jacket she needs for tomorrow. Im cooking in my own sweat!

im fecking starving too. PWO meal was 50grams of rice, half the amount i usually have, and a chicken fillet lol. Just having a MyoFusion shake now to stop my stomach from eatting itself!

*Back Session;*

*
Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

12x 44lb ES

10x 88lb ES

8x 132lb ES

*Lat Pulldown, to the front;*

10x 65kg

8x 85kg

6x 100kg

*Seated Machine Row;*

10x 150lb

8x 180lb

7x 200lb

*BB Shurgs;*

15x 176lb

15x 198lb

10x 198lb

*Cable Ab Crunches;*

3x failure sets @ 75lb

*Decline Bench Sit Up's.*

3x failure sets.

*Done.*

Bought some Maximuscle Eletrolytes tablets today, hopefully get tomoz, just thought id use one during the day to keep hydrated. Only £6 for 15x servings


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Looking well as usual Clubber. How tall are you mate? We are very similar in weight, diet and training although you look in much better shape than me lol. I blame my age, it's very unforgiving. Will be trying for the Spartan look myself this summer but will probably settle for the lounging by a pool in Rhodes look instead....


im around 6.1, 6ft 2.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

been struggling today controlling appetite, Wednesdays is usually my cheat meal day so finding it hard to give into eatting crap lol.

already halved my carb intake so trying to increase protein with tasty foods to compensate for it. Just struggling to think of ideas. Just ate a full can of tuna in 2mins flat lol.

2nd jab day today too. Had a mare with it aswell. Tried injecting into a quad with a orange pin, took 10mins to jab 0.5ml lol. End up pulling out and switching to a blue. Used a orange to see if it would reduce PIP from the 1-Rip. See how my quad feels tomoz and the day after from the blue pin.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

did it in my glutes and got zero PIP from it so tried it in my quad, tho ive got some hard tissue in my quads so blues are needed.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> That would drive me insane, taking all that time. But if it gives you no pip, why not
> 
> Have tried pushing oil in slower with a bigger needle?


made difference in glutes, orange instead of blues, but both quads are alittle tender today, did 1 with a orange and the other with a blue, so hasnt really made much difference. Again, got tough skin and hard lumps around my quad sites so difficult to jab. Will try orange in my shoulders tomoz, 1ml in each.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

quads are little tender today from jabs, nothing major tho.

had a runny nose for the last two days, could be a cold or test-flu, unsure.

weighed myself today, was 16st 12lbs! Was 17st 6 on Monday, but had a hoody on Monday when i weighed myself so weighed alittle less, say 17.4. Still, wasnt expecting to drop under 17st quite so quick.

*Leg Day;*

*
*

*
Seated Calve Raises;*

15x 88lb

12x 132lb

12x 132lb

*
Calve Raises, using Hack Machine;*

12x 264lb

10x 352lb

10x 352lb

*Leg Extensions;*

15x 1/4 stack

15x 3/4 stack

12x 3/4 stack

*Squats;*

12x 132lb

10x 220lb

8x 308lb

3x 352lb (head/concentration went during set so stopped)

*Done. *


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Didnt get upto a great deal on Friday, had a cold for most of last week and felt completely flat Friday, only went cus i was passing. Just did a quick 20min pump up session.

Stopped taking the DNP yesterday too. Did a full week on and will wait another week before using them again. Wont be going over 200mg ED, think i'll loose to much.

weighed in slightly under 17st day, so put 2lb on since last thursday. Probably to do with the chinese i demolished last night, was rdy for that lol.

got some MT2 made by Hygene in aswell, so will be jabbing 0.5ml every 3 days plus afew mins on the sunbeds to get some colour back.

Todays session, *Shoulders & Tri's.*

*
*

*
Seated BB Press (smith);*

12x 110lb

10x 176lb

7x 220lb

*Seated Bent Over DB Side Raises;*

12x 25lb DB

10x 30lb

8x 35lb

*Seated Side to Front DB Raises;*

3x failure sets @ 30lb DB.

*Close Grip Pushdowns;*

12x 90lb

10x 110lb

7x 120lb

*Single Hand Reverse Grip Pulldowns;*

1x failure @ 20lb

2x failure @ 30lb

*
Ab Crunches, using cable & rope;*

3x failure sets @ 75lb

*Done.*

wanted to do abit more but training partner was hanging from a heavy weekend ha.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

jabbed 2.5ml 1-Rip in my glute yesterday, abit sore today lol. Dont think i'll be jabbing that much into my quads in one go ha.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> How are you finding the one rip?


1ml in quads, get alittle soreness for afew days

1ml in glutes, np

2+ml in glutes, soreness lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Lo i'm on about the effects you big girl


ahhh!

unsure yet, had a cold from day 2 of my cycle so struggling with stamina at the moment. Be afew weeks before the 1-Rip kicks in i think.

taking 40-50mg Thai winny ED too, not sure im feeling those yet either. Have to wait and see, if not im gonna blast some GBs i think.

Back day today. Training partner still looked hangin from the weekend and his head wasnt in it, think hes getting my cold TBH, muhaha. Still struggling with germs myself, missus has it too.

strength and stamina is down alittle, but cant be helped with a cold and all. Still managed a decent session.

ar$e is sore too, reaching for the pain killers, God help tomorrows quad jabs lol. :sweat:

*Back;*

*
Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

12x 66lb ES

10x 110lb ES

8x 143lb ES

*
Lat Pulldowns, front;*

10x 65kg

8x 85kg

8x 100kg

*Close Grip Machine Rows;*

8x 190lb

2x failure @ 230lb

*
Shrugs;*

15x 154lb

15x 220lb

10x 220lb

*Sit Up's using decline bench;*

3x failure sets.

*Done.*

usually do some arm work but my mate wasnt up for it, bless him!

been on Thai Winnys near a week and a half, 40-50mg ED. Unsure if theyre working yet. Get some dryness in my finger joints but that could be the GH.

included 1x 40mcg clen tab mid afternoon now ive ditched the DNP for a week. Mite up the clen to 80mcg ED between DNP cycles.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you usually get so much pip mate?

Also isn't one rip fast acting? Should it have kicked in by now?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> Do you usually get so much pip mate?
> 
> Also isn't one rip fast acting? Should it have kicked in by now?


most 3-in-1 fast acting blends can be a bit~h. Theyre ok in small doses but 2+ml and they have a bite.

fast acting meds take around 3 weeks for me to properly feel it. Only on my 4th jab, 5th tomorrow.

You know when they kick in, everything suddenly gets lighter ha.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm waiting for that now  first week on the fast acting for last ten before show 

Eod prop and continuing primo 1ml each eod


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> I'm waiting for that now  first week on the fast acting for last ten before show
> 
> Eod prop and continuing primo 1ml each eod


you tried Testolic Prop yet? Its the [email protected]! Strength and sex drive sky rocket, smooth as hell too. Blows any UGL prop out the water.

never tried Primo. Was going to but i mate bought some wc Primo and said it stings like feck, so i didnt bother.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> I'm sure it will be kicking in shortly
> 
> Great blend that. I've used a similar one called Lean Gain. Forget the lab.
> 
> But not fussed on using Tren ace/Enan anymore, due to sides I get. Going to run Test/mast but add Mtren on next blast.


800mg mast-en with similar levels of sust, dynamite! lol

never keen on mtren, far too liver toxic and doesnt really have a place in BB. Its more a PL med.

ROHM do a mtren, mast & test prop blend lol, lethal!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

glute is still tender today, need to get the hot water bottle out when im home.










gonna try adding 0.5ml of mast-en to each 1ml shot of 1-Rip today when i jab both quads, see if it helps reduce PIP any.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> you tried Testolic Prop yet? Its the [email protected]! Strength and sex drive sky rocket, smooth as hell too. Blows any UGL prop out the water.
> 
> never tried Primo. Was going to but i mate bought some wc Primo and said it stings like feck, so i didnt bother.


I've been great with primo pro Chem and endo

The test prop is endo testobolic prop I believe it is called but thing it's diff to what you're talking about but no pip real smooth as long as inj technique all good


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Have you used EO before to reduce PiP. I was crippled using WC Trenotest, mixed it with some EO and the PIP went down, but was still present.


tried EO before, cant remember what with, but i know it made no difference, apart from i was jabbing more oil ha.



OJay said:


> I've been great with primo pro Chem and endo
> 
> The test prop is endo testobolic prop I believe it is called but thing it's diff to what you're talking about but no pip real smooth as long as inj technique all good


how much primo you using?

Just done my quad jab. Was going to split the dose into both legs, but found a sweet spot on the first quad and it went in a treat. Added alittle over 0.7ml of mast-en, see if it helps dilute the PIP alittle. Just got a warm hot water bottle on the site now.

also jabbed 1000iu HCG as my nuts are like pea's. Really shrank over the last few days.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Good point in on real real low primo 1ml 100mg eod


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

quite alot of discomfort in my quad today, glute is still tendor from mondays jab too. So glad i didnt split wednesdays jab into both quads, God, id be in bits, need a wheel chair lol.

found one way of dealing with the pain tho, BioFreeze gel. I usually use this on muscle injuries, helps cool the area and reduce pain and swellings etc, so rubbed some over my quad jab area and ZANG! Could feel the it cooling the site down, worked a treat TBH.

training legs today aswell, and believe it or not i got no grief from either my glute or quad jab. Hoping its helped.

starting squating again, been a good few months since ive really put my heart into them due to my knee/tendon injury. Blazed through them, loved it, wanted to lift more but ran out of time.

*Legs;*

*
*

*
Calve Raises (on hack squat);*

12x 264lb

10x 352lb

10x 440lb

*
Seated Calve Rises;*

failure @ 88lb

failure @ 132lb

*
Leg Extensions;*

15x 1/4 stack

12x 3/4 stack <<< did less on these to save myself for squats.

*Squats;*

15x 132lb

10x 220lb

8x 308lb (belt on)

8x 396lb (knee's wrapped. Absolutely ****ed them. Target 484lb in afew weeks)

^^ wanted to add another 44lb for perhaps 4x reps but training partner had to shoot.

*Done.*

quick and easy sess, really enjoyed it due to squats. Knee/Tendon feels fine too. Touch wood it'll be sound tomorrow ha.

weighed in at 16st 13lb. Had some extra carbs yesterday, cheat meals which i normally do mid week.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

tried taking a quick pic this morning after waking, when im at my driest. Phone kept shaking when so focus isnt the best. Get a rough idea tho.










noticed joints have starting clicking more and fingers especially feel dry, winnys kicking in.

went halfs with my training partner on some Thai Brit Dispensary winnys, 200x 5mg each, but ive just ordered some DS winnys to roll onto aswell.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Look great... I'm jealous!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Looking awesome you fat barstard


lol, got four long weeks yet, 12 more painful jabs!

start DNP again next monday for a week, so hopefully shift alittle more BF. 200mg ED.

got the tren sweats last night too + dreams. First bad night ive had since i started, tho i did have some MT2 + GH pre-bed.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> You will be ****ing shredded after the DNP. Good going mate. This is meant to be a bulk? lol


bulk? lol, no way.

its an experiment to see if i can still get cut up without doing any form on cardio lol.

call it a pre-summer tester :thumb:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Clubber Lang said:


> pics taken today. Leg hair needs a trim lol


Jesus clubber your a monster! 6'2" and built like a tank; new goal is to aspire to your level of conditioning....you done well as usually most tall lads dont have much legs but it looks like you could step onto stage no bother.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Jesus clubber your a monster! 6'2" and built like a tank; new goal is to aspire to your level of conditioning....you done well as usually most tall lads dont have much legs but it looks like you could step onto stage no bother.


lol, i'd leave my hair on, make my legs look bigger pmsl.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

So how much muscle do you think you've put on in 10 years of training clubber?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> So how much muscle do you think you've put on in 10 years of training clubber?


well looking back at my log book at the start if my 1st ever cycle, after about 5 years of training natural, my starting weight was very lean 183lb lol, awwww

jesus, if my maths are right thats like 10.7st ?? lol 10st!

since 2007 to date the heaviest ive hit was 17st 12 lbs...... and stayed fairly lean throughout'ish. ha


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

before training......










after training.... lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hows the 300c running clubber? was on the hunt for one of them but decided to go with a 5 series bm instead, part of me still wants a 300c;


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Hows the 300c running clubber? was on the hunt for one of them but decided to go with a 5 series bm instead, part of me still wants a 300c;


yeah its going mint. 25mpg lol. Just bought a mesh grille for it and be fitting that when the weather picks up abit.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

is it a srt model? i guess your pimping it out, is it the bently grill you got? :tongue: any pics?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Impressive work sir. Some good genes but also lots of hard work.

Wish I could get MT2 to work as well as you can. I get loads of moles from it so haven't used since.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> is it a srt model? i guess your pimping it out, is it the bently grill you got? :tongue: any pics?


its just the 3ltr diesel not the Hemi 4.6 litre, lol, sod that!

bentley style grille yeah, made by StarTech, company that does or did the original kits for the 300s.

nah not pimping it up lol, just replacing the standard grille.



ba baracuss said:


> Impressive work sir. Some good genes but also lots of hard work.
> 
> Wish I could get MT2 to work as well as you can. I get loads of moles from it so haven't used since.


yeah hard work, over 10years of chicken and rice ED! lol. Decent supps, diet, training..........cough* steds. haha


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Clubber Lang said:


> its just the 3ltr diesel not the Hemi 4.6 litre, lol, sod that!
> 
> bentley style grille yeah, made by StarTech, company that does or did the original kits for the 300s.
> 
> nah not pimping it up lol, just replacing the standard grille.


how is it to drive mate? always thought that because its American it'll probably handle like jelly, may one day still get one, gotta be comfy as their huge?

you should go on to the 330c fan page on facebook, some of the are so mad! alloys alone cost $30,000!!!


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

im finally subscribing to this mate, always try and catch your updates when I can!

looking a fckin beast, some interesting cycle info as well.

btw I met you once years ago lol, and I think we might know a few mutual people...im from a little town ending in wood. small world eh?!?!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> how is it to drive mate? always thought that because its American it'll probably handle like jelly, may one day still get one, gotta be comfy as their huge?
> 
> you should go on to the 330c fan page on facebook, some of the are so mad! alloys alone cost $30,000!!!


the 300s were made in Austria by Mercedes Benz. The 300s is an E-Class with a Chrysler badge stuck on the end of the production line.

chrysler owned part of Daimler Benz but then sold its stake when the reccession kicked in and car makers were crippled. Thats why the stopped production of the 300 three years ago.

new model is coming out soon, unsure whos making it or where. I dont like the look of them tho, last that eye catching style.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

abit late but Fridays session;

*Chest & Arms.*

*
*

*
Incline Bench (smth);*

12x 132lb

10x 198lb

6x 286lb

10 second pause

2x 286lb

*Seated Hammer Strength Press;*

10x 132lb ES

7x 176lb ES

quick pause, dropped 2x plates

8x 88lb ES

*Cable Cross Over;*

failure @ 1/4 stack

failure @ 3/4 stack

Failure @ alittle over 3/4 stack ha.

*
Cable Curls (both arms curling together);*

3x falilure @ 1/4 stack (seriously slow neg's)

*Machine Preacher Curls;*

2x failure @ 3/4 stack. (arms bursting at this point)

*
Done. *


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

grrr, jab day, joy!

2ml in a quad later, probably cripple me for the rest of the week lol.

ordered some EO dilute, see if alittle of that makes a difference......probably not! lol

cant understand why its sooooo painful now a days. Cheaper raw powders? Cheaper solvents?

last time i used 1-Rip i was jabbing 3ml 3x per week with little or no PIP.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> grrr, jab day, joy!
> 
> 2ml in a quad later, probably cripple me for the rest of the week lol.
> 
> ...


I know mate, some gear is painless but the rest I dread sticking in me lol

AP npp is so smooth yet pc npp stings like a bítch! And I used my last 2 amps of AP npp up yesterday!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I know mate, some gear is painless but the rest I dread sticking in me lol
> 
> AP npp is so smooth yet pc npp stings like a bítch! And I used my last 2 amps of AP npp up yesterday!


always found PC NPP verys smooth. Inface i was thinking of cracking open a bottle to dilute my 1-rip with.

WC NPP is a bitch, like jabbing glass! lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Clubber Lang said:


> the 300s were made in Austria by Mercedes Benz. The 300s is an E-Class with a Chrysler badge stuck on the end of the production line.
> 
> chrysler owned part of Daimler Benz but then sold its stake when the reccession kicked in and car makers were crippled. Thats why the stopped production of the 300 three years ago.
> 
> new model is coming out soon, unsure whos making it or where. I dont like the look of them tho, last that eye catching style.


Goes to show how much i know about motors; show me one that has got shiny paint and some big alloys then im a sucker for them  Will defo look into the 300c come time when i need to buy another motor.

As for PIP mate, im worried about this 1 rip now as i have 3 vials of it here, does PC tren, mast also have bad pip?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

tren & mast are PIP free. Just most fast acting blends but near all labs can be a beeatch.

ive just this min fired 2ml in a quad, pushing the 1" 1/4 as far as it could go into the muscle. Watch this space.

clothes are getting baggy now, feel tiny!

+ im surrounded by tasty carbs i cant touch, missus has been shopping and my mouth is foaming! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

weighed 16st 12lb today, so see what i can shift by thursday when i up on the scales again.

started on the DNP @ 200mg ED for another week, had all last week off them, doing 7 days on 7 off etc.

also jabbed 2ml 1-Rip into my quad, went as deep as the 1" 1/4 pin would go. So far ive got zero PIP, hope it lasts!

had 2x scoops SP250 pre-work, really kicked in, probably due to lack of carbs and energy through the day.

*
Shoulders & Tri's*

*
*

*
Seated BB Press;*

15x 88lb

8x 176lb

6x 220lb

*DB Side Raises;*

12x 25lb

10x 30lb

10x 30lb

*
Behind the back Cable Extensions;*

8x 20lb

8x 25lb

8x 25lb

*Shrugs;*

2x failure sets @ 176lb

*
Over Head Cable Extensions (rope);*

12x 3/4 stack

10x full stack, think 75lb

8x full stack.

*
Close Griip Pushdowns;*

8x 100lb

6x 120lb

4x 120lb

2x faliure sets sit up's with decline bench.

*
Done. *


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I love that super pump for when want a non 13DMAA product it's a good alternative

You had the sp max?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> I love that super pump for when want a non 13DMAA product it's a good alternative
> 
> You had the sp max?


not sure, was the SP that u get free with gaspari myofusion, older tubs.

nearly finished it now, look for something to replace it with. Something mild.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

The small ones are max yeh nice blend

BBw charge is my weapon of choice these days, I like the taste too


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> The small ones are max yeh nice blend
> 
> BBw charge is my weapon of choice these days, I like the taste too


yeah theyre very good, just prefer pre-workouts in powder form as i dont always need a full sachet.

been using Hemo Concentrate for heavy sessions, works well, just after something mild for smaller muscle groups etc. Prob just go for a tub of Jack, 1x scoops and im sorted.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Have you tried hyper fx by bsn? Or warrior rage? Maybe cellucors one it's pretty good


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> Have you tried *hyper fx by bsn*? Or warrior rage? Maybe cellucors one it's pretty good


not seen that, will have alook.

i tried a scoop of my mates PVL Mutant Mayhem today, looks exactly like Hemo Rage and its the same concentration. Tastes better too, even with the 2g HMB i added, had Blue Raspberry.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

nice session today, really enjoyed it. Took the right blend of pre-workout and cialis lol.

loving DNP too. Only on my 2nd day and already i look alot dryer! Makes a huge difference.

getting sides of the GH and winny now too. I get waves of a slight ache type pain around my wrists and into my fingers. Finger joints feel dry and stiff too. Ankles are fine tho, thank God.

*Back & abit of Biceps;*

*
*

*
Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

12x 88lb ES

10x 132lb ES

8x 154lb

*
Lat Pulldowns, front;*

10x 65kg

10x 85kg

8x 100kg

*Close Grip Cable Rows;*

8x 200lb

8x 230lb

5x 250lb (spotted last two reps)

*21's on Cable Cross;*

1x 25lb

1x 35lb

^^ forearms pumped badly, didnt carry on.

*
Ab Crunches using Rope & Cable;*

3x failure sets @ 75lb

*Done. *


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hyper Fx by BSN is like concentrated No-Xplode clubber, well imo anyway....if you like hemorage concentrate, why not go for the 'normal' version for the days you dont need to be amped too much?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Hyper Fx by BSN is like concentrated No-Xplode clubber, well imo anyway....if you like hemorage concentrate, why not go for the 'normal' version for the days you dont need to be amped too much?












never thought about that. I'll have alook.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Unfortunately 'normal' hemo rage did zitlch for me so i had to sell 2 tubs for peanuts....not sure whether to try the concentrated version....there is also cytosport monster pump, been using that for a few workouts and it seems good, the focus isnt their like Hyper or No-Xplode but defiantly give me more energy....pre-workout supps effect people differently so what works for me might not you...just get a few samples if you can to try?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> I hope the DNP is going well. Have you tried many of the WC Pre workout blends?


ive looked at them but never tried them. Ive used Mtren in the past but TBH i cant be bothered jabbing before every session, and i think alot of the time such products are over hyped. Maybe if i was powerlifting it'll be different, but not BBing.

a decent pre-workout drink is enough for me.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Legs;*

*
*

*
Seated Calve Raises;*

15x 88lb

12x 132lb

10x 132lb

*Calve Raises (Hack Squat);*

12x 352lb

12x 440lb

10x 484lb

*
Leg Extensions;*

15x 1/4 stack

15x 3/4 stack

*Squats;*

12x 132lb

10x 220lb

9x 308lb

8x 418lb (knee wrapped)

^ should have done at least 440lb this time. Only 2nd week back doing squats so still treading carefully.

*Done.*

took 10mins to get my breathe back from the last squat set lol. Totally shattered now, need a beer but cant! D'oh

weighed in at 16st 8lb too! Was 16.12 on Monday.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

gym clothes feel well baggy now, not sure whether thats a good thing or a bad thing lol. Looking very ripped when lifting weights but its weird being under 17st :wacko:

weighed in at 16.7lb. Still got some love handles tho lol, bastards.

*Back;*

*
*

*
Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

12x 44lb ES

10x 110lb

6x 154lb

*Cable Rows;*

8x 200lb

8x 230lb

7x 230lb

*
Medium Grip Pulldowns, to front;*

8x 65kg

8x 85kg

8x 90kg

*
Shrugs (Olly Smith);*

15x 132lb

12x 176lb

10x 176lb

*EZ-Bar Curls;*

3x failure sets @ 66lb. Light weight, high reps. Looked ripped to **** doing these. Seperation in delts, delts & pec, pec muscles contracting, looked well nice. Made me happy im cutting TBH.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Clubber how are you finding the DNP? Most people that run it are too tired to workout and feel like sh1t, but you seem to be lifitng some impresssive weights.

Another thing....when lifting is your objective to 'move the weight' or 'feel' the weight i.e stretch, contract and squeeze the muscle every rep etc

Sorry if i ask too many questions, just trying to learn... :thumbup1:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Clubber how are you finding the DNP? Most people that run it are too tired to workout and feel like sh1t, but you seem to be lifitng some impresssive weights.
> 
> Another thing....when lifting is your objective to 'move the weight' or 'feel' the weight i.e stretch, contract and squeeze the muscle every rep etc
> 
> Sorry if i ask too many questions, just trying to learn... :thumbup1:


Finding DNP fine at the moment, energy wise. Probably as the carbs im eatting, like always, are low-GI, slow release etc.

training sessions are spot on too. Always use a pre-workout supp like Hemo Concentrate so can push through training quite well. Stamina has dipped alittle tho, but expected.

as for lifting, i always go for form, stretch and contract. Rather lift less than swing heavy weights around.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What's the total loss mate at the moment?

I'm wanting to see more changes from myself don't feel like getting anyway dammit!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> gym clothes feel well baggy now, not sure whether thats a good thing or a bad thing lol. Looking very ripped when lifting weights but its weird being under 17st :wacko:
> 
> weighed in at 16.7lb. Still got some love handles tho lol, bastards.
> 
> ...


Pictures or it didn't happen! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hit a brick wall last week. Thursday leg session was going ok, then bang, half way through and was absolutely shattered, zero energy, had to cut the session short. Yet when i went to bed i was wide awake, damn tren!

Fridays session was better, had alittle more carbs over the day and got through chest and biceps ok. Was still drained at night with work tho, glad to have abit of a lie in saturday morning. Sent most of sunday in bed asleep, didnt get up till 6pm!

knocking the cycle on the head now. Missed todays jab of 1-rip and only have 1/2ml left in the bottle, so will jab it tomoz and call it a day, no point opening a fresh vial, cant keep feeling drained and tired all the time, need my strength and energy for work. Lidibo has crashed too. Again, lack of carbs. Will up this weeks dose of Prov to 100mg ED till Friday, then finish.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Clubber... you have my ideal physique (no ****)... Maybe a fair bit smaller since I wont touch any gear.

But your proportions look good.. Maybe in a couple years!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

lxm said:


> Clubber... you have my ideal physique (no ****)... Maybe a fair bit smaller since I wont touch any gear.
> 
> But your proportions look good.. Maybe in a couple years!


cheers bud. Mite look ok, but feel crap lol. I need carbs! Beer, muffins, chips! mmmm

weight in at 16.4 today, so ive lost exactly 1 stone since i started.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

What does your diet mainly consist of? away to have a read through now...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

tiny amounts of white bastmati rice with chicken or lean beef mince. Afew proteins shakes, cans of tuna, thats about it lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hot weather doesnt work well with dry joints from winny and shooting GH pains lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

gave legs a quick blast with low weights and high reps yesterday, huge DOMS today. Did 4/5 sets of 15x reps per exercise and worked a treat. Hack Squats especially hammered me, cant wait to do some more of those later this week.

will probably carry on doing high rep work all this week, see how it goes + stamina is rubbish at the moment. Cant wait to start munching on some junk food next week!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Finshed cycle last week, think i last 5'ish weeks so not too bad. Slipped off the rails the last week, gave it in to too many card snacks, couldnt take it anymore lol. Was it better condition afew days before these pics but its roughly the same.

Dropped down to 16st 2lb from 17st 4/5. So did pretty well TBH. Feel alittle better for dropping some weight, but mentally i feel small and already started to carb back up and aim to be back over the 17st mark soon.

Been an ok cycle. 1-Rip was abit of a nightmare at the start, but then became nearly pain free. Wanted to use 3ml per jab but as 2ml gave me alot of pain when starting i never increased the dose. Had afew jabs at 2.5ml but these were near the end.

Was glad i started squating again too, tho this was mid cycle and didnt give me a great deal of time to develope my quads like i wanted to. Infact the last week of cycle i switched to light weight, 4sets of 15reps on all leg exercises and these seemed to hit my legs better than my usual 3 sets of 12, 10, 6-8 failure. High rep Hack Squats really hit the spot. Will be carrying on and including this twice per week as they really brought out some good seperation, even from anyone afew sets. Will keep going with these.

DNP worked a treat too. Only used them for week 1 & 3 @ 200mg ED, but noticed huge reductions in BF and water. Decided not to use them after week 3 as body weight dropped quicker than expected TBH, didnt want them eatting away at muscle tissue.

carbing up now, get back above 17st where i feel most comfortable at. Acutally think with the right meds i can get the same condition and stay above 17st. Sure i did this afew cycles back. Will try again during summer.

before & after;


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Clubber Lang said:


> tiny amounts of white bastmati rice with chicken or lean beef mince. Afew proteins shakes, cans of tuna, thats about it lol


So you're not a macro counter then? Not something I could ever be bothered to do tbh.

Looking very good btw :thumbup1:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Well done mate, vast difference between the before and after....6 pack, striated legs and ribs [whats the bb term for that? obliques?]

Whats the plan next? bulk? What type of cycle is a typical bulk cycle for you?

Plus you shaved those hairy legs! :lol: why not go the full hog and clip the forearms for the "aerodynamic" look? :lol: <sorry mate could resist.

One day clubber i will attain your type of conditioning :beer:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

lol.

next is 4ml of GB T350 with afew dbols to get me back above 17st.

increasing carbs again, taper up this week, meal wise, back using maltodextrin with my PWO shake. Back on the protein flapjacks. Just increasing everything back to normal really.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

back upto 16st 8lb already, so thats 4lbs in 4'ish days ha.

upped carbs to near standard servings, so gone from like 40g of rice per meal to 100g lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Do you run any decent pre workout meds Mate?


hi mate,

used the usual Warrior Rage, Jack, DY NOX, BBW NOX etc. But i found Hemo Concentrate very good, tho its tastes like crap. But... ive recently bought a tub of PVL Mutant Mayhem, same profile as Hemo, 1x scoop stuff, but tastes 10x better! Cheaper too.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

chilisi said:


> Ha ha I meant the anabolic steroid kind


Clubbers all natural mate :innocent:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Good results there mate really would do damage on stage would be crazy, if only lifestyle permitted the full prep  ever wanted to go all the way?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Ha ha I meant the anabolic steroid kind


tried mTren when it first came out and everyone was raving about it. Cant say i noticed much, but i think its for the powerlifting folks rather than BBing. I know a few PL lads that use it to great effect, short sharpe bursts of power etc, but for BBing and conditioning i cant see it having much of a place TBH.

had 1ml of Global Britannic tren-en yesterday, had massive nightmares and tren sweats on the 1st night! Funny cus i did 6 weeks of PC 1-Rip, 6-8ml EW, and never once got any tren sides, then day one of another brand i get a terrible nights sleep and sweats galore, hmmmm.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

dropped one of these 2hrs pre-training. Did back and arms. Pump was huge lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Christ ,,thats a tab n a half! i want some..., im hoping these naps will suppress

my hunger a bit,im on loooow carbs atm,do you notice that when you take them,and

still give a decent workout..


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

mal said:


> Christ ,,thats a tab n a half! i want some..., im hoping these naps will suppress
> 
> my hunger a bit,im on loooow carbs atm,do you notice that when you take them,and
> 
> still give a decent workout..


only on my 3rd day so too early yet. I took one two hours pre-training on tuesday when training back with alittle arm work. Forearm and bicep pump was mint, veins out too. Didnt train yesterday, wednesday, day off, but training legs today so will hopefully see some good pump and power.

i know a mate took 1x tab yesterday before a leg session and said he wobbled home due to leg pump pmsl.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

started taking 4x Liv 52 DS tabs per day too, try and help my liver lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

well ive just finished a leg session and i can hardly move my legs lol.

noticed it was going to be difficult after only the 2nd set of the 1st exercises, calves were pumped up and rock hard within minutes. As for my quads, i could feel them expanding lol.

megabol/mega pump! haha


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> That Megabol is a bit of beast Oral mate!


best pumps ive ever had lol.


----------

